# GURPS Game Thread: Mars, Bloody Mars



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the GURPS game thread. I cordially invite you, the players, to join in this tale me with me. It's called _Mars, Bloody Mars_, an action drama in five acts.

_Dramatis Personae_

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vergil, as _Jack Xero Singleton_: Brilliant, legendary, and nihilistic hacker.
Cardboard Tube Knight, as _Tenia Amelia Theophania (the fifth)_: Eloquent diplomat, blond bombshell.
Kunoichirule, as_ Heather Reynolds_: Little girl, big gun.
Diceman, _as Gordon "Lycan" McAllen_: Former soldier, out for vengeance
Serp, as _Jessi Dethrine_: Sociopathic femme fatale.
WalkingMaelstrom, as _Declan Patterson_: Devoted husband, idealist, cold blooded sniper.
The Observer as _Zero_: Former street urchin, soldier of fortune
The Precentor, as _Seth Jamison_, troubled warrior with a major guilt complex




I now present to you *Act I: Knights of Cydonia*

A military shuttlecraft touches down on the dry red sands of Mars. On her tail, the crossed lightning bolts of the UEF military is proudly emblazoned. With a sharp hiss, the seal on the back door breaks, and a ramp lowers to the blood red sands. A man, old and hardened by years of military service is first to walk down and set foot on the Red Planet.

His khaki field uniform is impeccably pressed and flawlessly worn. The wrinkles on his weathered face are payment in full for the rank that he has achieved. His name is Colonel Jean-Paul Leclerc, and this patch of dry ground is his.

He surveys the landscape from the bluff that his shuttle has touched down on. His field glasses center on a small settlement, approximately 6 kilometers away. The settlement is at the base of the most prominent hill in the . 

_This settlement is the party's target. It has been recently taken over by a small group of rebels associated with the Mars Liberation Front. They've been using the settlement's research post's radio to broadcast their propaganda all over the region. The rebels must be driven from the settlement._


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Seth Jamison follows the colonel's swift and professional exit of the shuttle with a slight grin before yawning loudly, stretching once and slowly shuffling his way down the landing ramp and up to the side Colonel Jean-Paul Leclerc.  His appearance is in sharp contrast with the colonel's, immaculately pressed officer's uniform against a battered and torn brown leather overcoat, proudly worn kepi against a loosely balanced dusty white cowboy hat, sharp military haircut against unkempt strands of jet black hair, a posture hone from a lifetime of standing at attention and formation marching against a relaxed slouch.  Seth pauses for a moment and surveys the terrain in front of him before coughing twice and slowly saying in a gravelly voice, "So, what do you think?"


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2009)

Gordon's the third one to leave the shuttle.Dressed in his undersuit for his Vandal battlesuit he dubbed "Werewolf".He looks over to the Colonel and like a reflex,his left arm starts moving upwards to give a salute,he stops in mid-motion and crunches his neck."Damn,still haven't shaken it off" he mutters to himself.Turns to reply to Seth,"I think,I'm going to enjoy stampeding over this terrain...and those Insurgents"
Goes back to the shuttle to prep his battlesuit.As he enters through the door,he clenches his fist,then lets out a sigh.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

As Gordon turns away and walks back to the shuttle, Seth mumbles "enthusiastic" under his breath.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

"_Je ne sais pas, camarade,_" the Colonel replies. His French accent is strong, even when he speaks in fluent English. "Monsieur Jamison, the extent of _ma participation_ in this operation is limited to keeping your kind on a short leash. My superiors do not wish to see valuable state property damaged by reckless _mercenaire_."

He spits the last word out, showing clear contempt for his involvement in this whole charade. "We estimate that between twelve and fifteen rebels have occupied the settlement below Visage Mesa. Eliminate them. However, I must make this very clear: while _L'Autorité Colonial_ may only care that you do not damage state property, _absolument_, under no circumstance are you to endanger the civilian population. I promise you I will make your lives living hells. Understand?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2009)

Zero stepped calmly out of the shuttle, stretching and looking around. 

"So this is Mars huh? I dunno, I expected a little more." He said to nobody in particular. He still wasn't quite comfortable with this whole "group" thing. Half the people in there looked like they were ready to tear him into pieces, and the other half looked like they would steal his wallet afterwards. Not that it would get them much. Zero was broke again, and that was the only reason he was even here. _A month ago,_ he thought, _I wouldn't have been caught dead around here. But look at me now. Money does strange things to all of us._ He took a few more glances across the alien landscape. "The Mars situation" was going to be a pain. "Does anyone else have a bad feeling about this?" He asked the group. They were a motley bunch. Some snipers (and one was pretty damn good looking) a crazy woman, a hacker he had seen on the news, and some soldiers. Zero shook his head.

He was _so_ going to regret this.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "_Je ne sais pas, camarade,_" the Colonel replies. His French accent is strong, even when he speaks in fluent English. "Monsieur Jamison, the extent of _ma participation_ in this operation is limited to keeping your kind on a short leash. My superiors do not wish to see valuable state property damaged by reckless _mercenaire_."
> 
> He spits the last word out, showing clear contempt for his involvement in this whole charade. "We estimate that between twelve and fifteen rebels have occupied the settlement below Visage Mesa. Eliminate them. However, I must make this very clear: while _L'Autorité Colonial_ may only care that you do not damage state property, _absolument_, under no circumstance are you to endanger the civilian population. I promise you I will make your lives living hells. Understand?"


Seth shows another slight grin before unclipping a fragmentation grenade from his belt and lazily tossing it two feet into the air with his left hand before catching it again.  As he returns it to his belt, he says in a slightly amused voice "Because you federation types are always so careful about collateral, right?"  Before the colonel can responds he finally turns to face the colonel and says in a far more reserved and serious voice "but yeah, I do understand."  Returning his gaze to the settlement below, he inquires, "so, any tactical advice for the assault, colonel," once again returning to his normal slow and deliberate manner of speaking.


The Observer said:


> Zero stepped calmly out of the shuttle, stretching and looking around.
> 
> "So this is Mars huh? I dunno, I expected a little more." He said to nobody in particular. He still wasn't quite comfortable with this whole "group" thing. Half the people in there looked like they were ready to tear him into pieces, and the other half looked like they would steal his wallet afterwards. Not that it would get them much. Zero was broke again, and that was the only reason he was even here. _A month ago,_ he thought, _I wouldn't have been caught dead around here. But look at me now. Money does strange things to all of us._ He took a few more glances across the alien landscape. "The Mars situation" was going to be a pain. "Does anyone else have a bad feeling about this?" He asked the group. They were a motley bunch. Some snipers (and one was pretty damn good looking) a crazy woman, a hacker he had seen on the news, and some soldiers. Zero shook his head.
> 
> He was _so_ going to regret this.


Raising his voice so as to be heard without averting his gaze from the martian landscape, Seth exclaims, "the terrain looks pretty damn awe inspiring to me *several coughs* in terms of the current situation, nah, I've got a good feeling about it."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth shows another slight grin before unclipping a fragmentation grenade from his belt and lazily tossing it two feet into the air with his left hand before catching it again.  As he returns it to his belt, he says in a slightly amused voice "Because you federation types are always so careful about collateral, right?"  Before the colonel can responds he finally turns to face the colonel and says in a far more reserved and serious voice "but yeah, I do understand."  Returning his gaze to the settlement below, he inquires, "so, any tactical advice for the assault, colonel," once again returning to his normal slow and deliberate manner of speaking.



"I do not have much advice to give. We don't have much intelligence for this area. However, I do know this much: the buildings in this settlement are from the early colonial period. They are made with reinforced concrete, and were originally designed to be pressure sealed. The rebels might be using them as make shift bunkers."

"The streets are wide, and most of the buildings are low to the ground, so there are not too many obvious choke points. Nevertheless, watch for them as you advance."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2009)

"Of course I have a bad feeling,kid.Didn't ya hear what he said?No damage to property!How the hell am I going to use Werewolf now?It's loaded with heavy weapons!Hmpf!."
Turns to the group,"So how are we going to do this?",sits down on a chair and gives a look at the blonde and lets out a smile.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 27, 2009)

Jack didn't really feel like talking to his new team mates. What was there to know? The entire human race were all a bunch of dickheads and he had no qualms including himself in that. He tapped a few buttons on the keyboard and had finished his game of minesweeper, breaking his previous record. He clenched his fist in victory and then put the portable computer away. It seemed they had arrived. Go in, get the job done, get paid, buy porn and get a better apartment.

All he knew was that he was there to provide tech support to a bunch of crazy, muscleheads. He looked at them all and either didn't like them or liked certain parts of them, specifically female and more specifically their chest. Jack sighed and kept sat down in the shuttle unless he was told otherwise. He really had no desire to do anything right now and would be quite happy for the entire world to drown in its own shit.

BUT, there was the promise of money and as stated earlier, humans were all dickheads and couldn't do anything without a reason. He peered outside and saw hills. If he had to climb one of them then that colonel was going to get a big fat screwdriver up his big fat arse


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "Of course I have a bad feeling,kid.Didn't ya hear what he said?No damage to property!How the hell am I going to use Werewolf now?It's loaded with heavy weapons!Hmpf!."
> Turns to the group,"So how are we going to do this?",sits down on a chair and gives a look at the blonde and lets out a smile.



"No damage to _la propri?t? d'?tats_. If you have to demolish a few houses, then so be it. But do not damage the research center."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "I do not have much advice to give. We don't have much intelligence for this area. However, I do know this much: the buildings in this settlement are from the early colonial period. They are made with reinforced concrete, and were originally designed to be pressure sealed. The rebels might be using them as make shift bunkers."
> 
> "The streets are wide, and most of the buildings are low to the ground, so there are not too many obvious choke points. Nevertheless, watch for them as you advance."


Seth proceeds to cough heavily roughly a dozen times into a light blue handkerchief produced from a pocket on the inside of his trench coat, slightly bending forward as his chest muscles spasm from the event.  After finishing, he studies the contents of the handkerchief briefly before returning it to his pocket "good, no blood this time," he mumbles to no one.  Once again becoming aware of his surroundings he stands back up and inquires, "can I get a satellite map of the village uploaded," as he points to a portable computer strapped to his left wrist.


Jello Biafra said:


> "No damage to _la propriété d'états_. If you have to demolish a few houses, then so be it. But do not damage the research center."


Seth slowly sits down on the edge of the bluff, still staring at the settlement below.  "What about if they're holed up in the research center?  I'm sure it can handle a few bullet holes."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "No damage to _la propri?t? d'?tats_. If you have to demolish a few houses, then so be it. But do not damage the research center."



'What's so important about this research center?You better hope they don't hide in there,I might have to blow it up"says he,as he smiles.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

"The research center can take a few bullet holes. But if it ends up demolished, and the data archives plundered, I'm deducting it from Blackwater's contracts. I'm sure they won't be pleased with you if that occurs."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "The research center can take a few bullet holes. But if it ends up demolished, and the data archives plundered, I'm deducting it from Blackwater's contracts. I'm sure they won't be pleased with you if that occurs."


"Fine,fine.I'll try not to damage the research center."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "The research center can take a few bullet holes. But if it ends up demolished, and the data archives plundered, I'm deducting it from Blackwater's contracts. I'm sure they won't be pleased with you if that occurs."


Seth picks up a small pebble and flings it over the edge of the bluff, following it's descent with his eyes, "Understood.........so what were they researching there anyways?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth picks up a small pebble and flings it over the edge of the bluff, following it's descent with his eyes, "Understood.........so what were they researching there anyways?"



"According to the dossier, it was meteorological research, related to the terraforming project."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth picks up a small pebble and flings it over the edge of the bluff, following it's descent with his eyes, "Understood.........so what were they researching there anyways?"



"Who cares?If it was something important,they'd get it themselves."Gets out of the chair,takes a bottle of water from his backpack and takes a sip.
"Of course this would've never happened if the mighty Feds cracked down on the insurgents,this wouldn't have happened.Of course,we'd never get paid if it was like that."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Seth taps a few keys on his wrist mounted computer, attempting to establish if he currently has net access out here.


Diceman said:


> "Who cares?If it was something important,they'd get it themselves."Gets out of the chair,takes a bottle of water from his backpack and takes a sip.
> "Of course this would've never happened if the mighty Feds cracked down on the insurgents,this wouldn't have happened.Of course,we'd never get paid if it was like that."


"Personally, I like getting paid."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2009)

From the back of the ship Tenia strolls down the ramp; she's not dressed in military attire. Instead she wears a sleeveless, shoulderless top with latching straps across the front and back. As she walks, she draws her fingers down through her strawberry blond hair.

When she reaches the part of the ramp where the other's wait, she pauses and glances over all of them. She didn't have much desire to talk to these people, or to be around them. 

_Besides, _she had captained her own ship at one time. She had tore across the black raiding transports from the belt back to nearer the sun. When she stopped, she dusted her hands down her skirt, "Aren't you all a cheery bunch," she muttered as she stood on the ramp now with her arms folded. 

"At least tell me we'll get to do something a little...dastardly."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 27, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth taps a few keys on his wrist mounted computer, attempting to establish if he currently has net access out here.
> 
> "Personally, I like getting paid."



Seth has no net access, but his GPS still works.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From the back of the ship Tenia strolls down the ramp; she's not dressed in military attire. Instead she wears a sleeveless, shoulderless top with latching straps across the front and back. As she walks, she draws her fingers down through her strawberry blond hair.
> 
> When she reaches the part of the ramp where the other's wait, she pauses and glances over all of them. She didn't have much desire to talk to these people, or to be around them.
> 
> ...


Seth tilts his head backwards, keeping his hat in place with his right hand.  With an obviously exaggerated and fake grin on his face, he licks his lips before slyly stating "We get to shoot some people in the face, is that.......dastardly enough for you?"  Without waiting for a response he leans back forward and continues to fiddle with his wrist computer.


Jello Biafra said:


> Seth has no net access, but his GPS still works.


Seth frowns briefly at his computer before standing back up, stretching out, turning around and walking back towards the rest of the group.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From the back of the ship Tenia strolls down the ramp; she's not dressed in military attire. Instead she wears a sleeveless, shoulderless top with latching straps across the front and back. As she walks, she draws her fingers down through her strawberry blond hair.
> 
> When she reaches the part of the ramp where the other's wait, she pauses and glances over all of them. She didn't have much desire to talk to these people, or to be around them.
> 
> ...


Exits the shuttle after her and says,"Well sweet cheeks,Captain McGravel here is probably looking at the map from his little gizmo.We should move out in a few,have some patience.There's enough of those insurgents for all of us.Besides,whats the hurry?"
Walks over to Seth,looks at the valley,then turns to him:"Soo,what's the plan?"


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 27, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Walks over to Seth,looks at the valley,then turns to him:"Soo,what's the plan?"


Seth coughs twice before responding in a sincere voice, "well," he pauses and appears to study the insignia on the tail of the shuttle, "I plan to try to shoot them before they shoot me."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth coughs twice before responding in a sincere voice, "well," he pauses and appears to study the insignia on the tail of the shuttle, "I plan to try to shoot them before they shoot me."



Gordon lets out a sincere laugh,"Sounds like a good plan"
Turns around,walks into the shuttle.Looks around the group abit before moving on to his battlesuit.He stands in front of it,looks at it almost idolising it.Gives it a pat on his ''shoulder"."Well,Wolf.Lets do this."Climbs into it,the hatch shuts,the HUD lights up,its running diagnostics.The letters and symbols are illuminating on his face.Turns his head down and silently mumbles to himself."Let's avenge Dad."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Gordon lets out a sincere laugh,"Sounds like a good plan"
> Turns around,walks into the shuttle.Looks around the group abit before moving on to his battlesuit.He stands in front of it,looks at it almost idolising it.Gives it a pat on his ''shoulder"."Well,Wolf.Lets do this."Climbs into it,the hatch shuts,the HUD lights up,its running diagnostics.The letters and symbols are illuminating on his face.Turns his head down and silently mumbles to himself."Let's avenge Dad."


Seth walks into the shuttle and lays down on the floor, resting his hands behind his head and placing his hat over his eyes before announcing to no one in particular, "Of course, we'll probably want to wait for nightfall to attack."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth walks into the shuttle and lays down on the floor, resting his hands behind his head and placing his hat over his eyes before announcing to no one in particular, "Of course, we'll probably want to wait for nightfall to attack."



Nightfall will be in a few hours, so you won't need to wait long.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth walks into the shuttle and lays down on the floor, resting his hands behind his head and placing his hat over his eyes before announcing to no one in particular, "Of course, we'll probably want to wait for nightfall to attack."



The front hatch of the Werewolf opens,but Gordon still stays in it,obviously not amused."Fine,we'll do it at nightfall".Gets out of the suit,walks to Seth.He looks at him,stares him down."You better carry your own weight in battle,too.I ain't rescuing you from a ditch,Mr Clean".
Turns around and faces the group,"This goes for all of you."
Looks at the women,"If any of you sweethearts get scared,I got plenty of room in the suit".Starts laughing,and takes out a bottle of whisky from his pack.Takes a sip and smirks.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> The front hatch of the Werewolf opens,but Gordon still stays in it,obviously not amused."Fine,we'll do it at nightfall".Gets out of the suit,walks to Seth.He looks at him,stares him down."You better carry your own weight in battle,too.I ain't rescuing you from a ditch,Mr Clean".
> Turns around and faces the group,"This goes for all of you."
> Looks at the women,"If any of you sweethearts get scared,I got plenty of room in the suit".Starts laughing,and takes out a bottle of whisky from his pack.Takes a sip and smirks.


*Out of Character: *Uh, Seth is pretty damn shabby and dirty in his appearance (my first post contrasted his attire to that of the very tidy colonel, which is probably what lead to the confusion).  I'll just assume Gordon said some other slightly disparaging remark in place of Mr. Clean.

*In Character: *Without bothering to change position, Seth replies "from what I hear, you're not exactly one to bother with such," Seth pauses and almost spits out the next word, "trivialities, as the lives of your squad members."

*Out of Character again:* Since Gordon has a reputation of 2 (i.e. he is at least somewhat known among certain circles) and the event Seth is referring to happened both recently and within the mercenary community, I feel that Seth would have heard at least a few rumors about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth tilts his head backwards, keeping his hat in place with his right hand.  With an obviously exaggerated and fake grin on his face, he licks his lips before slyly stating "We get to shoot some people in the face, is that.......dastardly enough for you?"  Without waiting for a response he leans back forward and continues to fiddle with his wrist computer.
> 
> Seth frowns briefly at his computer before standing back up, stretching out, turning around and walking back towards the rest of the group.







Diceman said:


> Exits the shuttle after her and says,"Well sweet cheeks,Captain McGravel here is probably looking at the map from his little gizmo.We should move out in a few,have some patience.There's enough of those insurgents for all of us. Besides,whats the hurry?"



Tenia rolled her eyes at the comments and gestures before starting to turn. She draws a box of cigarettes from just below her neckline sticks one of them in between her lips. 

She lights up, expels a small puff of smoke and then glares at them, "You seem to know how to treat a girl," she said. "I mean, that's what I've always wanted, a couple of knuckle draggers to call me sweet cheeks, lick their lips at me and if I'm lucky enough," she lets out another burst of smoke, "slap me on the ass." 

He tone is dripping with sarcasm. 

"Listen up, numb nuts, because I'm only going to say this nicely once, _what you're hopin' to sell, I'm not interested," _she paused to take another drag, "Now isn't there a job we should be doing?"


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *Out of Character: *Uh, Seth is pretty damn shabby and dirty in his appearance (my first post contrasted his attire to that of the very tidy colonel, which is probably what lead to the confusion).  I'll just assume Gordon said some other slightly disparaging remark in place of Mr. Clean.
> 
> *In Character: *Without bothering to change position, Seth replies "from what I hear, you're not exactly one to bother with such," Seth pauses and almost spits out the next word, "trivialities, as the lives of your squad members."
> 
> *Out of Character again:* Since Gordon has a reputation of 2 (i.e. he is at least somewhat known among certain circles) and the event Seth is referring to happened both recently and within the mercenary community, I feel that Seth would have heard at least a few rumors about it.



*OOC:*Mr Clean was a sarcastic remark.Sorry for not being clearer about it.

*IC:*"So what?They couldn't carry their own weight around.I get paid to do a job,not babysit rookies"
Holds the bottle of whiskey towards Seth,"Want some of this?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tenia rolled her eyes at the comments and gestures before starting to turn. She draws a box of cigarettes from just below her neckline sticks one of them in between her lips.
> 
> She lights up, expels a small puff of smoke and then glares at them, "You seem to know how to treat a girl," she said. "I mean, that's what I've always wanted, a couple of knuckle draggers to call me sweet cheeks, lick their lips at me and if I'm lucky enough," she lets out another burst of smoke, "slap me on the ass."
> 
> ...


Turns to Tenia,trying to contain his amusement at the comment.He fails to do so and starts laughing,even accidentally spilling some of the whiskey.
"Knuckledraggers?You're obviously not referring to me,sweetheart."
Continues laughing.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tenia rolled her eyes at the comments and gestures before starting to turn. She draws a box of cigarettes from just below her neckline sticks one of them in between her lips.
> 
> She lights up, expels a small puff of smoke and then glares at them, "You seem to know how to treat a girl," she said. "I mean, that's what I've always wanted, a couple of knuckle draggers to call me sweet cheeks, lick their lips at me and if I'm lucky enough," she lets out another burst of smoke, "slap me on the ass."
> 
> ...


In his slightly bored and distracted sounding voice, Seth states, "calm down, I was licking my lips at the thought of killing people, not at the thought of doing anything with you.  Besides, you're not my type."


Diceman said:


> *OOC:*Mr Clean was a sarcastic remark.Sorry for not being clearer about it.


*OOC: *Ah, my mistake then.


Diceman said:


> *IC:*"So what?They couldn't carry their own weight around.I get paid to do a job,not babysit rookies"
> Holds the bottle of whiskey towards Seth,"Want some of this?"


At the promise of whiskey, Seth sits up and places his hat back on his head.  "Sure, just one or two shots to wash the dust out of my throat, I don't want to go into this buzzed or anything."  Seth rummages around in his bag for a bit before producing a small tin cup and extending it towards Gordon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> In his slightly bored and distracted sounding voice, Seth states, "calm down, I was licking my lips at the thought of killing people, not at the thought of doing anything with you.  Besides, you're not my type."



"It seems I can at least take comfort in that fact," Tenia said, "Sorry for the bold reaction," she said, "But you know, you hang around pirates all day...you come to expect certain behaviors."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Colonel spends the next few hours staring down at the settlement through his field glasses, occasionally taking notes on a PDA pad. When nightfall approaches, he neatly returns the field glasses to their protective case, and addresses the party.

"If you want to maintain the element of surprise, you should move out now. I've been keeping track of potential enemy patrols. It's only a matter of time before they know you're here. You must have the _elan_ to seize the initiative if you wish to prevail."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It seems I can at least take comfort in that fact," Tenia said, "Sorry for the bold reaction," she said, "But you know, you hang around pirates all day...you come to expect certain behaviors."


"Pirates, eh?" Seth's voice betrays a slight hint of surprise as he slides his sunglasses just far enough down his nose to momentarily reveal his grayish blue eyes and a slightly raised eyebrow before he pushes his sunglasses back into place.


Jello Biafra said:


> The Colonel spends the next few hours staring down at the settlement through his field glasses, occasionally taking notes on a PDA pad. When nightfall approaches, he neatly returns the field glasses to their protective case, and addresses the party.
> 
> "If you want to maintain the element of surprise, you should move out now. I've been keeping track of potential enemy patrols. It's only a matter of time before they know you're here. You must have the _elan_ to seize the initiative if you wish to prevail."


*OOC:* I would prefer we allow the rest of the team to weigh in on the current situation and our loose plan of attempting to launch a surprise assault at night before we start the action.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> In his slightly bored and distracted sounding voice, Seth states, "calm down, I was licking my lips at the thought of killing people, not at the thought of doing anything with you.  Besides, you're not my type."
> 
> *OOC: *Ah, my mistake then.
> 
> At the promise of whiskey, Seth sits up and places his hat back on his head.  "Sure, just one or two shots to wash the dust out of my throat, I don't want to go into this buzzed or anything."  Seth rummages around in his bag for a bit before producing a small tin cup and extending it towards Gordon.


Fills the cup and gives it back to Seth.
"ahh battle and booze,best combo in the universe..."


> OOC: I would prefer we allow the rest of the team to weigh in on the current situation and our loose plan of attempting to launch a surprise assault at night before we start the action.


OOC: Seconded,lets let the rest of the party rp first.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

Sure thing. WM will be joining us soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> "Pirates, eh?" Seth's voice betrays a slight hint of surprise as he slides his sunglasses just far enough down his nose to momentarily reveal his grayish blue eyes and a slightly raised eyebrow before he pushes his sunglasses back into place.



"Yeah, Pirates," Tenia said before flicking her cigarette away, "Used to own my own ship...before they caught me smuggling a lot of _precious _cargo," she said as she watched the settlement in the far off distance.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Yeah, Pirates," Tenia said before flicking her cigarette away, "Used to own my own ship...before they caught me smuggling a lot of _precious _cargo," she said as she watched the settlement in the far off distance.


"Heh,I remember a time when I used take out or take in people like you."Takes another sip,"Oh,the irony".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "Heh,I remember a time when I used take out or take in people like you."Takes another sip,"Oh,the irony".



"Irony?" Tenia said, "Irony is getting away with stealing millions but getting caught because you stole thousands of tons of chocolate..." she sighed, "We weren't even going to sell it--we were going to keep it all for yourselves."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Fills the cup and gives it back to Seth.
> "ahh battle and booze,best combo in the universe..."


Seth takes the cup and swirls around the whiskey while staring at it for a bit. "You haven't lost a battle yet then, have you?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Yeah, Pirates," Tenia said before flicking her cigarette away, "Used to own my own ship...before they caught me smuggling a lot of _precious _cargo," she said as she watched the settlement in the far off distance.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Irony?" Tenia said, "Irony is getting away with stealing millions but getting caught because you stole thousands of tons of chocolate..." she sighed, "We weren't even going to sell it--we were going to keep it all for yourselves."


"And now you work for the people who took everything you had, eh," Seth asks before downing the shot of whiskey, "Well, life does tend to be funny like tha-" his sentence being interrupted by a violent, six second bout of coughing.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Colonel rolls his eyes at this wretched hive of scum and villainy he has to work with. "_Ah, Mon Dieu_," he mutters to himself, "_Je ne devrais pas supporter ceci merde! C'est mon cadeau pour vingt et un ans dans la service!_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> "And now you work for the people who took everything you had, eh," Seth asks before downing the shot of whiskey, "Well, life does tend to be funny like tha-" his sentence being interrupted by a violent, six second bout of coughing.



She pulled out a little piece of chocolate, "Well," she paused, "They at least let me keep some of it," she said. "This...I'm just doing until I can get my ship out of the impound..."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Irony?" Tenia said, "Irony is getting away with stealing millions but getting caught because you stole thousands of tons of chocolate..." she sighed, "We weren't even going to sell it--we were going to keep it all for yourselves."


"A pirate with a sweet tooth?My oh my,what are they gonna come up with next."Shakes his head,"Assuming that I bought your chocolate story.."


The Precentor said:


> Seth takes the cup and swirls around the whiskey while staring at it for a bit. "You haven't lost a battle yet then, have you?"
> 
> 
> "And now you work for the people who took everything you had, eh," Seth asks before downing the shot of whiskey, "Well, life does tend to be funny like tha-" his sentence being interrupted by a violent, six second bout of coughing.


Takes another swig,sits down on the floor,more like slumps down.Turns his head towards Seth,"Nope,but I've lost far more stuff than that...".Takes another swig,looks at the bottle,lays it on the ground and lets out a sigh.Stands up,walks over to his suit and sits on the cannon.His eyes catch the sniper,"What's your take in all this?"


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She pulled out a little piece of chocolate, "Well," she paused, "They at least let me keep some of it," she said. "This...I'm just doing until I can get my ship out of the impound..."


With a slightly amused expression on his face, Seth replies "And you think they'll actually let you get your ship out of impound?"


Diceman said:


> Takes another swig,sits down on the floor,more like slumps down.Turns his head towards Seth,"Nope,but I've lost far more stuff than that...".Takes another swig,looks at the bottle,lays it on the ground and lets out a sigh.Stands up,walks over to his suit and sits on the cannon.His eyes catch the sniper,"What's your take in all this?"


Announcing to no one in particular, Seth exclaims "we're mercs.........that means most of us have lost something.............so we try to fill that emptiness with money and bloodshed."  He unexpectedly breaks out into a fit of deep laughter, which ends in another fit of coughing.  Examining the floor of the shuttle, he quietly mumbles, "at least that's what I think," before raising his voice to finish his thought, "but hey, what do I know," and stare up at the ceiling.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "A pirate with a sweet tooth?My oh my,what are they gonna come up with next."Shakes his head,"Assuming that I bought your chocolate story.."



"Not sure why you shouldn't," Tenia said, "It's a right embarrassing story, no one would own up to that without having to." 



The Precentor said:


> With a slightly amused expression on his face, Seth replies "And you think they'll actually let you get your ship out of impound?"



She muttered under her breath, "Then I'll steal it," she slipped the chocolate into her mouth.


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Declan, rather aloof from the group and instead thinking about his wife who is aboard their ship the _Lone Wolf_, finally emerges.

"Dumb French bullshit.  Had to deal with that crap when I was a little kid."  He pulls out a cigarette and lights it.  He never really became addicted to it, but the repetitive in and out breathing helped him relax a little bit.  He needed it to deal with who apparently what a very kleptomaniacal Tenia.  "You touch my rifle or anything precious to me and you'll regret it.  I don't normally hurt women but I'm willing to make an exception."

"Took you long enough sniper." One of the others grumbled from afar.  "I take it you're the anti-social one of our merry band huh?"
"Let's just say I had things to deal with." Declan snidely replied as he checked up on his ammo for his anti-material rifle and pistol.

"So what's your take on this?" A semi-drunken voice inquired to him.
"My take?  My take is to take some cash out of this.  Whatever the UEF wants of me I care not for, as long as they leave me and my wife alone afterwards.  A contact said they'd reverse my charges."  He then sunk his head down.  "God forbid I have to shoot women or children."
"Charges?"
"It's a long story...one that I'd rather not share in detail."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan, rather aloof from the group and instead thinking about his wife who is aboard their ship the _Lone Wolf_, finally emerges.
> 
> "Dumb French bullshit.  Had to deal with that crap when I was a little kid."  He pulls out a cigarette and lights it.  He never really became addicted to it, but the repetitive in and out breathing helped him relax a little bit.  He needed it to deal with who apparently what a very kleptomaniacal Tenia.  "You touch my rifle or anything precious to me and you'll regret it.  I don't normally hurt women but I'm willing to make an exception."
> 
> ...



"Aw,come on.Everyone's coming clean here.Heck,I was involved in the Kenneth incident."
Picks up the bottle of whiskey,and hands it over to him.
"Come on Dec,indulge us"


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

"Careful with that whiskey, I don't want to be anywhere near a drunken guy in powered battle armor," Seth mumbles as he walks back out of the shuttle to study the settlement below.  Zooming in his sunglasses to 36x, he examines the settlement, attempting to locate any fortifications or defenses the insurgents may have set up.

Observation skill check (3d6): 7
Skill level: 13
Margin of Success: 6


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "Aw,come on.Everyone's coming clean here.Heck,I was involved in the Kenneth incident."
> Picks up the bottle of whiskey,and hands it over to him.
> "Come on Dec,indulge us"



He accepted the whiskey like a gentleman and took a small swig.  Alcohol screwed with his precision so he made sure to take it in small amounts just to calm his nerves but not enough to make him idiotic.

"You know the Ganymede Incident?"
"Yeah?  The one with the settlement flattened?"
"Yeah..." He spat on the ground getting some of the tobacco flavor out of his mouth.  "Yeah you heard about the whole place being burned to the ground right?"
"Definitely messed up for such a small group of insurgents being there."
"Yep...and I was there.  My whole platoon was there.  Lost some good soldiers there and those insurgents were ready to surrender, but higher command had other ideas."
"You mean...?" One of the women naively asked.
"Yeah...scorched earth.  I protested...hand to God I did.  I will not slaughter innocents, especially women and children, but Lord knows the odds were against me.  My own mentor...he held me at gunpoint while his soldiers and mine set fire to the whole place and went crazy in bloodlust.  Sometimes I wish there was a surgeon who could wipe those memories clean, but God damn it such a thing doesn't exist."
"Holy hell..." Tenia muttered.
"Tell me about it.  Ji-Hoon found out and we fled.  Now we're just mercs.  She's here for me and I'm here to find some sort of freedom from this crap."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

*OOC: *WalkingMaelstrom, you can't make anyone aside from yourself say or do anything.


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC: *WalkingMaelstrom, you can't make anyone aside from yourself say or do anything.



Awwww son of a bitch!  I'm too used to writing my stories to be cramped like this!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> "Careful with that whiskey, I don't want to be anywhere near a drunken guy in powered battle armor," Seth mumbles as he walks back out of the shuttle to study the settlement below.  Zooming in his sunglasses to 36x, he examines the settlement, attempting to locate any fortifications or defenses the insurgents may have set up.
> 
> Observation skill check (3d6): 7
> Skill level: 13
> Margin of Success: 6



From this distance, after careful study, you think you can make out a bit of their order of battle. You notice sandbags around the research facility near the center of the settlement, along with vehicles and building equipment that has been carted off to fortify the research facility. It looks like they've put all their focus onto defending that building.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC: *WalkingMaelstrom, you can't make anyone aside from yourself say or do anything.



((I actually wasn't sure about this in this one, since so many of the threads here are the other way. But now I know))

Tenia decided that she would just take a seat on the ramp edge while they waited. She looked off across the red sands with a sigh, had been too long since she'd been off Earth. She had forgotten what it meant to have breathing room and space.


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> From this distance, after careful study, you think you can make out a bit of their order of battle. You notice sandbags around the research facility near the center of the settlement, along with vehicles and building equipment that has been carted off to fortify the research facility. It looks like they've put all their focus onto defending that building.



Declan pulls out his binoculars and checks the situation out.
"Looks like MG emplacements along with some vehicular support.  Don't see any mortar systems yet though.  I'd be real careful traversing through that muck.  Even a shot from my rifle would set the whole place in a panic.  Maybe there's a more...covert route that we could take.  I'm not typically one to get stuck in what with people that would like me alive and all."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan pulls out his binoculars and checks the situation out.
> "Looks like MG emplacements along with some vehicular support.  Don't see any mortar systems yet though.  I'd be real careful traversing through that muck.  Even a shot from my rifle would set the whole place in a panic.  Maybe there's a more...covert route that we could take.  I'm not typically one to get stuck in what with people that would like me alive and all."



"I can always launch a frontal assault,while the rest of you guys flank them.What do you guys think?"


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Awwww son of a bitch!  I'm too used to writing my stories to be cramped like this!


*OOC:* You're still writing a story, you're just only writing one character for it and you don't actually know the outcome from the start .


Jello Biafra said:


> From this distance, after careful study, you think you can make out a bit of their order of battle. You notice sandbags around the research facility near the center of the settlement, along with vehicles and building equipment that has been carted off to fortify the research facility. It looks like they've put all their focus onto defending that building.


"Fuck, they're fortifying the god damn research center," Seth loudly announces to everyone, before turning to the colonel and continuing, "In light of this little...........revelation, I need to know, is killing the insurgents or minimizing damage to the research center more important?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC:* You're still writing a story, you're just only writing one character for it and you don't actually know the outcome from the start .
> 
> "Fuck, they're fortifying the god damn research center," Seth loudly announces to everyone, before turning to the colonel and continuing, "In light of this little...........revelation, I need to know, is killing the insurgents or minimizing damage to the research center more important?"



"Retake the settlement and eliminate the insurgents. But try to avoid pillaging the center's database." The Colonel walks back into the shuttle. "Stay in radio contact."


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "I can always launch a frontal assault,while the rest of you guys flank them.What do you guys think?"



"Tch.  Somebody's got a death wish." He snarled as he gazed upon the man who he deemed more than just suicidal.  "You do that and the whole camp will be scouring the area.  Don't be stupid...it sounds hard but believe me it's not a difficult task."  He then looked up at the sky and whispered to himself.  "God Almighty maybe Ji-Hoon would've been better as a companion than some of these people.  Ay shibal..."

Afterwards he continued to scan the area.  "I could try and pick off any officers or high-profile personnel especially with those MGs, but I grow apprehensive of just how much of a ruckus I'd cause.  Should it be too much, then we're all screwed.  We need to find a side or back entrance.  Very few places I know have only one entrance, but I'd be damned if I didn't say those other ones might be guarded and/or booby trapped."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> "Tch.  Somebody's got a death wish." He snarled as he gazed upon the man who he deemed more than just suicidal.  "You do that and the whole camp will be scouring the area.  Don't be stupid...it sounds hard but believe me it's not a difficult task."  He then looked up at the sky and whispered to himself.  "God Almighty maybe Ji-Hoon would've been better as a companion than some of these people.  Ay shibal..."
> 
> Afterwards he continued to scan the area.  "I could try and pick off any officers or high-profile personnel especially with those MGs, but I grow apprehensive of just how much of a ruckus I'd cause.  Should it be too much, then we're all screwed."



Just a note. You're still about 6 kilometers away, on a small mesa. You'll have to close in to be able to engage.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan pulls out his binoculars and checks the situation out.
> "Looks like MG emplacements along with some vehicular support. Don't see any mortar systems yet though. I'd be real careful traversing through that muck. Even a shot from my rifle would set the whole place in a panic. Maybe there's a more...covert route that we could take. I'm not typically one to get stuck in what with people that would like me alive and all."


*OOC:* Well I hate to pull rules on you twice in a row, but noticing any fortifications at this distance (even with binoculars) would probably require a successful Observation Skill Check. Based on how well or poorly you do with the check, Jello will describe exactly what you notice.
*IC: *While still intently surveying the settlement, Seth replies, "I'd prefer to take a more covert approach too. Hopefully we can recon their position and maybe even do a little sabotage before we launch the," he motions towards Gordon and his power armor, "main assault."


Diceman said:


> "I can always launch a frontal assault,while the rest of you guys flank them.What do you guys think?"


"I'd prefer a more up close look at their defenses before you move it, after all, one lucky insurgent with an RPG can ruin your entire day and we don't need our heavy firepower going down in the first few seconds."


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Just a note. You're still about 6 kilometers away, on a small mesa. You'll have to close in to be able to engage.



"Roger that."  Declan spoke through the comm bead as he turned to the others.  "Ok fellas, we're out of range of their MGs that's for sure...but we're going to need to find a weak point and exploit it.  A frontal assault will leave a good portion of us dead...at least the stupid ones.  I say I'll scout ahead with a back-up partner and recon the situation."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC:* Well I hate to pull rules on you twice in a row, but noticing any fortifications at this distance (even with binoculars) would probably require a successful Observation Skill Check. Based on how well or poorly you do with the check, Jello will describe exactly what you notice.
> *IC: *While still intently surveying the settlement, Seth replies, "I'd prefer to take a more covert approach too. Hopefully we can recon their position and maybe even do a little sabotage before we launch the," he motions towards Gordon and his power armor, "main assault."



Don't worry about it this time. He's fairly good at the observation skill, so I'll just treat him as taking a 10, feeding off what you told him.


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Don't worry about it this time. He's fairly good at the observation skill, so I'll just treat him as taking a 10, feeding off what you told him.



OOC: God damn it.  I'm way too used to my fanfics to all of a sudden adjust, but I'll do what I can.

On that note: 2:30AM for this sniper.  Bed time commences now...later guys.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *IC: *While still intently surveying the settlement, Seth replies, "I'd prefer to take a more covert approach too. Hopefully we can recon their position and maybe even do a little sabotage before we launch the," he motions towards Gordon and his power armor, "main assault."
> 
> "I'd prefer a more up close look at their defenses before you move it, after all, one lucky insurgent with an RPG can ruin your entire day and we don't need our heavy firepower going down in the first few seconds."



"Fine by me.Send someone out on recon,scout out their positions.After everything's done,we'll launch a coordinated assault from all sides.Take'm down by suprise."
Turns around to the group,"Who's going for recon?Remember to check for armor,they could ruin the entire day."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "Retake the settlement and eliminate the insurgents. But try to avoid pillaging the center's database." The Colonel walks back into the shuttle. "Stay in radio contact."


After coughing (only once this time), Seth replies "Understood."


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> "Tch. Somebody's got a death wish." He snarled as he gazed upon the man who he deemed more than just suicidal. "You do that and the whole camp will be scouring the area. Don't be stupid...it sounds hard but believe me it's not a difficult task." He then looked up at the sky and whispered to himself. "God Almighty maybe Ji-Hoon would've been better as a companion than some of these people. Ay shibal..."
> 
> Afterwards he continued to scan the area. "I could try and pick off any officers or high-profile personnel especially with those MGs, but I grow apprehensive of just how much of a ruckus I'd cause. Should it be too much, then we're all screwed. We need to find a side or back entrance. Very few places I know have only one entrance, but I'd be damned if I didn't say those other ones might be guarded and/or booby trapped."





WalkingMaelstrom said:


> "Roger that." Declan spoke through the comm bead as he turned to the others. "Ok fellas, we're out of range of their MGs that's for sure...but we're going to need to find a weak point and exploit it. A frontal assault will leave a good portion of us dead...at least the stupid ones. I say I'll scout ahead with a back-up partner and recon the situation."


Suddenly turning around, Seth walks towards the center of the group, and begins drawing an extremely rough map in the Martian dirt.  "Right, here's how I see things going down.  Those of us who know how not to be seen, that would be myself, Declan, and Heather, sneak towards the settlement and attempt to gain a better understanding of what we're up against.  Everyone else should follow us by about 300 meters, far enough away to stay out of sight in the dark, but close enough to lend a hand if we get seen.  Once we know where they are, we'll figure out the best way to take them all out as quickly as possible.  Any *cough* objections?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2009)

Xero had been in the shuttle the whole time as the others chatted. He wasn't just sitting around doing nothing though. He was attempting to research all he could about the area they were about to enter. He attempted to hack through government records of the area to look for certain things that they may have omitted to tell them: Need to know basis. He wanted to know the nature of the enemy they were about to face, weapons, armor, technology etc. He attempted to set up an internet connection by using the satellites that were circling above.

Engineer Skill: 15 + 0 +2 = 17
3d: 1,2,5+0 = 8
Margin of success = 9

Computer operation skill: 15 + 0 +2 = 17
3d: 4,2,1+0 = 7
Margin of success = 10 (critical)

Computer programming (Hacking) skill: 15 + 0 +2 = 17
3d: 2,4,3+0 = 9
Margin of success = 8

Research skill: 15 + 1 = 16
3d:  2,3,3+0 = 8
Margin of success: 8

(ooc: honestly I didn't make these up! Luck favours Xero this day)

As the others chatted he looked up from his computer for a second, taking in whatever he found interesting from the conversation. He remembered the Ganymede massacre but was more interested in the pirate Tenia. As she dusted off her skirt he ogled her breathtaking body. "Hmm not bad. I'll get round to that later" he grinned, completely disregarding the fact that he would have no chance in hell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2009)

> Suddenly turning around, Seth walks towards the center of the group, and begins drawing an extremely rough map in the Martian dirt. "Right, here's how I see things going down. Those of us who know how not to be seen, that would be myself, Declan, and Heather, sneak towards the settlement and attempt to gain a better understanding of what we're up against. Everyone else should follow us by about 300 meters, far enough away to stay out of sight in the dark, but close enough to lend a hand if we get seen. Once we know where they are, we'll figure out the best way to take them all out as quickly as possible. Any *cough* objections?"



Zero studied the crude map for a moment, running over the plan in his mind. "We got any charges?" He asked suddenly. "If we could sneak someone in there, we could blow the whole place to hell before they even knew what was happening." He lit a cigarette and put it into his mouth, calming his nerves. "Or fire. Fire's nice too."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Xero had been in the shuttle the whole time as the others chatted. He wasn't just sitting around doing nothing though. He was attempting to research all he could about the area they were about to enter. He attempted to hack through government records of the area to look for certain things that they may have omitted to tell them: Need to know basis. He wanted to know the nature of the enemy they were about to face, weapons, armor, technology etc. He attempted to set up an internet connection by using the satellites that were circling above.
> 
> Engineer Skill: 15 + 0 +2 = 17
> 3d: 1,2,5+0 = 8
> ...



After playing a little bit of footsie with survey satellite network above Mars, he manages to decipher the transmission protocols used by the satellites. With an hour of quick programming, he puts together a program to emulate the satellite protocols. He routes his Wi-Fi antenna through the shuttles comsuite, and with a bit of luck, manages to patch into the satellites.

After a bit of quick digging, he does manage to find some recent survey images of the region. 

(will post rough map later)


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Zero studied the crude map for a moment, running over the plan in his mind. "We got any charges?" He asked suddenly. "If we could sneak someone in there, we could blow the whole place to hell before they even knew what was happening." He lit a cigarette and put it into his mouth, calming his nerves. "Or fire. Fire's nice too."


Still staring at the map, Seth slowly replies, "I have some explosives, but we are getting paid to minimize the collateral, plus there are civilians in there, so we probably don't want to just go *coughs twice* randomly blowing up buildings and setting people on fire."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Still staring at the map, Seth slowly replies, "I have some explosives, but we are getting paid to minimize the collateral, plus there are civilians in there, so we probably don't want to just go *coughs twice* randomly blowing up buildings and setting people on fire."



Gordon starts laughing,"Civvies?They are working with the insurgents.They might aswell be insurgents,they are fair targets.Besides,blowing up a couple of buildings could neutralize their defensive cohesiveness.Considering that we're outnumbered,we need to use that to our advantage."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Gordon starts laughing,"Civvies?They are working with the insurgents.They might aswell be insurgents,they are fair targets.Besides,blowing up a couple of buildings could neutralize their defensive cohesiveness.Considering that we're outnumbered,we need to use that to our advantage."


Seth stands up and turns to face Gordon, "We will complete the mission within the parameters we are being paid to complete it in.  If you want to go around shooting babies, then fine, do that on your own time, but as long as we're out here I don't want you screwing things up for the rest of us, understood?"


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Seth stands up and turns to face Gordon, "We will complete the mission within the parameters we are being paid to complete it in.  If you want to go around shooting babies, then fine, do that on your own time, but as long as we're out here I don't want you screwing things up for the rest of us, understood?"



Gordon makes a mock salute,"Of course,just be careful.You do know what happened to the team on Io?"


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Gordon starts laughing,"Civvies?They are working with the insurgents.They might aswell be insurgents,they are fair targets.Besides,blowing up a couple of buildings could neutralize their defensive cohesiveness.Considering that we're outnumbered,we need to use that to our advantage."



Declan just scoffs at the callousness of Gordon's words.  "Soulless..."  Being a man of precision it was an anathema of his to just destroy civilians without any remorse.  The Ganymede Incident the main reason behind his MO.  "Any word on that map there?"

OOC: gf and roomies interrupt so pardon if I'm in and out.


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Gordon makes a mock salute,"Of course,just be careful.You do know what happened to the team on Io?"


*OOC:* Due to being raised in the Jupiter region, Gordon probably knows about said Io raid and has probably heard rumors about how there was one person who made the raid possible by selling out his peers, however, it is unlikely that he has heard that it was Seth specifically who accusations fell on (Gordon having not spent much time with colonial settlers).
*IC:* Seth, grinning widely, replies "Yeah, they were killed to the last man, woman, and child.  Cheery thought, no," before launching into a bout of cackling laughter.


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan just scoffs at the callousness of Gordon's words. "Soulless..." Being a man of precision it was an anathema of his to just destroy civilians without any remorse. The Ganymede Incident the main reason behind his MO. "Any word on that map there?"


After regaining his composure and rubbing his eyes with his right hand, Seth replies, "We're just waiting for the colonel to upload it to us."


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> OOC: gf and roomies interrupt so pardon if I'm in and out.


*OOC:* Np, this is play by post after all XD.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC:* Due to being raised in the Jupiter region, Gordon probably knows about said Io raid and has probably heard rumors about how there was one person who made the raid possible by selling out his peers, however, it is unlikely that he has heard that it was Seth specifically who accusations fell on (Gordon having not spent much time with colonial settlers).
> *IC:* Seth, grinning widely, replies "Yeah, they were killed to the last man, woman, and child.  Cheery thought, no," before launching into a bout of cackling laughter.



Gordon cracks a laughter,"There were some reports of insurgent activity.The UEF sent a team of Marines to investigate.They met up with some civvies who weren't older than 15.They took out the insurgents,and just when they were at the LZ,the supposed civvies turned on them.It turns out that the people they took out weren't insurgents at all,they were just protecting themselves from them.Only three marines survived that encounter,one being the pilot of the gunship who picked them up from the massacre."
He then turns around and faces the landscape.He lets out an angry sigh,"Of course High Command covered it all up.Now this was way before the UEFC Trafalgar incident,where insurgent activity was just forming up.Two of the surviving marines were killed when they were just heading down to Earth,to pick up their medals.And the third one,is yours truly."
Suddenly turns around and points at the colonel,"Wimps like them let it all happen,they let the Trafalgar being destroyed and covered it up.They killed my father!"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 28, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> After regaining his composure and rubbing his eyes with his right hand, Seth replies, "We're just waiting for the colonel to upload it to us."





There's the settlement map. The large building top center is the research facility. The North side of the facility is nestled up next to a rocky bluff, limiting your approach to the Southern side side.


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2009)

Declan just sits there and checks his rifle again.  To him, recon was always more solaceful time than the typical meet and greet bullshit with mercenaries across the system.  He also hated the meet and greet because of the women there who'd on occasion make passes at him or treat him as another target to try to emasculate.  Having his wife with him during some of those and watching the subsequent beatings Ji-Hoon would unleash forced a smile from his stoic mouth.

"Of course these buildings will be garrisoned by insurgents with most likely some heavy caliber platforms.  What I wonder is once again, what are their indirect fire capabilities.  I can take out mortar crews no problem, but the second they're alerted we're in trouble.  Seth, Heather, I certainly hope you guys appreciate the quiet approach and get a bead on the situation.  A three-pronged infiltration from us would be ideal, but then again ideals can be bullshit."

*Looks at map*

"Seeing where we are, I'd wish we could get through via the southwest or southeast sectors seeing how they have the fewest buildings, but once again if wishes were horses then beggars would ride.  I recommend a probing action Seth and Heather.  The three of us would move out first together for firepower and accountability purposes.  Afterwards we should split either into one two-person or three one-person sections and cover different areas of the settlement.  Radio silence throughout the recon until we reach our observation points.  Hope you guys have pens and paper handy..."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

@Jello, how high/steep is the overlooking rocky bluff?


Diceman said:


> Gordon cracks a laughter,"There were some reports of insurgent activity.The UEF sent a team of Marines to investigate.They met up with some civvies who weren't older than 15.They took out the insurgents,and just when they were at the LZ,the supposed civvies turned on them.It turns out that the people they took out weren't insurgents at all,they were just protecting themselves from them.Only three marines survived that encounter,one being the pilot of the gunship who picked them up from the massacre."
> He then turns around and faces the landscape.He lets out an angry sigh,"Of course High Command covered it all up.Now this was way before the UEFC Trafalgar incident,where insurgent activity was just forming up.Two of the surviving marines were killed when they were just heading down to Earth,to pick up their medals.And the third one,is yours truly."
> Suddenly turns around and points at the colonel,"Wimps like them let it all happen,they let the Trafalgar being destroyed and covered it up.They killed my father!"


*OOC: *Guess Seth was thinking about something else that happened on Io .
*IC: *"Don't piss off the guy in charge of our paychecks."


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan just sits there and checks his rifle again. To him, recon was always more solaceful time than the typical meet and greet bullshit with mercenaries across the system. He also hated the meet and greet because of the women there who'd on occasion make passes at him or treat him as another target to try to emasculate. Having his wife with him during some of those and watching the subsequent beatings Ji-Hoon would unleash forced a smile from his stoic mouth.
> 
> "Of course these buildings will be garrisoned by insurgents with most likely some heavy caliber platforms. What I wonder is once again, what are their indirect fire capabilities. I can take out mortar crews no problem, but the second they're alerted we're in trouble. Seth, Heather, I certainly hope you guys appreciate the quiet approach and get a bead on the situation. A three-pronged infiltration from us would be ideal, but then again ideals can be bullshit."
> 
> ...


Seth nods in agreement, "I was about to *cough* suggest the same thing."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2009)

OOC: it's not the colonel, it's Xero who got you that map 

IC:
Jack watched the map materialise on his screen and stretched. Of course what he had just done was not exactly legal but then the crap the government had asked him to do in the past was infringing so many human rights, he figured he was safe. He got up and for the first time stepped out of the shuttle looking around at the red sands of Mars. He walked over to the group and caught the end of Declans sentence to the others.

"Ideals can be bullshit."

"You don't know the half of it. I've seen the private lives of every kind of person and ideals ARE bullshit. No-one does anything out of the kindness of their heart, they all have a selfish reason." Jack said totally cynically. "People are shit and if I wasn't getting paid so much I probably wouldn't have bothered coming."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

Vergil said:


> OOC: it's not the colonel, it's Xero who got you that map


*OOC:* I asked the colonel to upload a map of the city to me earlier, so really it's both..........although Xero's map does include real time satellite feed.


Vergil said:


> IC:
> Jack watched the map materialise on his screen and stretched. Of course what he had just done was not exactly legal but then the crap the government had asked him to do in the past was infringing so many human rights, he figured he was safe. He got up and for the first time stepped out of the shuttle looking around at the red sands of Mars. He walked over to the group and caught the end of Declans sentence to the others.
> 
> "Ideals can be bullshit."
> ...


*IC:*  "So you're the infamous Xero, eh," Seth inquired with a combination of respect and amusement, before continuing wryly "How the fuck did somebody of your talents end up in a dusty hell hole like this?"  After a brief pause, Seth admitted, "that's a damn good job with that map."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2009)

Zero laughed at Xero's comments. "Real happy guy huh? But you're the life of every party," he said sarcastically, taking a puff of his cigarrete. "But you're partly right. I mean, it's not like anyones ever given me any favors." He looked down on the map. "Well," he said after a moment of thought. "They've got plenty of positions to ambush us, and they'll doubtlessly have traps prepared. I really don't give a shit if you're against it," He said, turning to Seth. "But I'd rather not die. We are setting those charges."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Zero laughed at Xero's comments. "Real happy guy huh? But you're the life of every party," he said sarcastically, taking a puff of his cigarrete. "But you're partly right. I mean, it's not like anyones ever given me any favors." He looked down on the map. "Well," he said after a moment of thought. "They've got plenty of positions to ambush us, and they'll doubtlessly have traps prepared. I really don't give a shit if you're against it," He said, turning to Seth. "But I'd rather not die. We are setting those charges."


Seth examines the map and massages his temples with his hands before responding, "*cough* Tell you what, if you want to run straight up to a machine gun nest carrying a satchel charge then go right ahead, but personally I'd rather let the snipers take care of those."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2009)

Zero sighed. It was one of _those_ guys. "Relax. I've done this before. Snipers clear a place we can move through, and we set the charges near buildings. Detonate about halfo of them, big boom, and all the guards come running. Wait 'till they're close, detonate the rest, and clear out any survivors with guns. Easy as pie."


----------



## The Precentor (Feb 28, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Zero sighed. It was one of _those_ guys. "Relax. I've done this before. Snipers clear a place we can move through, and we set the charges near buildings. Detonate about halfo of them, big boom, and all the guards come running. Wait 'till they're close, detonate the rest, and clear out any survivors with guns. Easy as pie."


"Hmph," Seth grunts while lazily drawing various geometric patterns in the sand, before continuing, "that does make significantly more sense than your earlier plan of randomly blowing up buildings.  I'd like to get a better idea of what exactly we're up against first though."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2009)

Jack wondered what he was doing here. "Money - what are you doing here? Honest to shit if you come out with some platitudes on how you want to better mankind, I may have to take out three of your spinal columns and make you eat your own arse."

Xero smirked at the white haired smoker with a smiliar sounding nickname. "Ah, I see you've come from the school of how to be an arse. Same as me." 

Jack too looked at the map. He wasn't the best tactical mind unless he was playing Starcraft, but that was just due to noting limited pre-programmed patterns in enemy attacks. Living beings were a harder prospect and he wasn't going to go anywhere near risking his life.

"Well, I'm about as good in combat as a parapledgic midget panda but if you need any mechanical, electronical or computer help then thats what I'm here for...." He looked at Seth and vaguely remembered a blog he read a while back. "What about you? What are you here for?"

These two, Zero and Seth, seemed familiar somewhat. He wondered if he should even be talking with them, still they seemed to have the same general scorn for reality so maybe they were OK. But probably not - in the end everyone was a giant tit.

He made no attempt to hide his eyes looking at Tenias breasts, as the word "tits" entered his head


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2009)

Zero laughed as the hacker's eyes strayed to Tenia's breasts. "Way out of your league," he says calmly, scanning th horizon and taking another puff of his cigarette. "Meh, I'm here for money. Mainly 'cause I'm broke. Again. Actually, again doesn't describe it, because I never had any money o begin with." He sighed. "And now I'm here...already wishing I was somewhere else."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

Tenia weighed in finally, "Ooo, I sure hope you boys aren't planning anything that's going to jeopardize my chances of earning my ship back," she said. "Because I'm not much for needlessly leveling things, like to keep the feds off my back."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

Standing quietly Heather listened silently to the others as they spoke.  She wanted to get a good feel for the group and figure out who the leaders were opposed to the bullshitters.  Heather was pretty sure she had figured out who was who.

With a snap of her gum she let her eyes roam over each one of them as her hands ran over her weapons checking them once more, she was so familiar with them she didn’t need her eyes or mind to focus on what she was doing.  Heather chewed a little faster as she eyed the cigarettes a few were smoking glad she had kicked the habit but knew she still craved them from time to time.  This was of course one of those times.

With a sigh she remoistened her pistol and leaned her rifle against her and ran her hands through her red hair as she began to braid it, preparing for the fight to come.  Heather chuckled as she watched the men with the other ladies and shook her head slightly.  “Somebody is going to get hurt…” Heather chuckled as she continued to braid her long hair.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 1, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Jack wondered what he was doing here. "Money - what are you doing here? Honest to shit if you come out with some platitudes on how you want to better mankind, I may have to take out three of your spinal columns and make you eat your own arse."
> 
> Xero smirked at the white haired smoker with a smiliar sounding nickname. "Ah, I see you've come from the school of how to be an arse. Same as me."
> 
> ...


  Seth continued doodling in the sand as he spoke, "same reason you're hear, the money.  I know how to kill people, but not much else, so I decided to make money killing people," Seth punctuates the end of his statement by sweeping his hand across the series of circles he was drawing in the dirt, erasing them.


The Observer said:


> Zero laughed as the hacker's eyes strayed to Tenia's breasts. "Way out of your league," he says calmly, scanning th horizon and taking another puff of his cigarette. "Meh, I'm here for money. Mainly 'cause I'm broke. Again. Actually, again doesn't describe it, because I never had any money o begin with." He sighed. "And now I'm here...already wishing I was somewhere else."


Seth laughs dryly at Zero's comment before responding, "why do you already wish you were somewhere else?"  After coughing several times, Seth continues, "the scenery has already made this trip worth it for me," as he gestures with his free hand at the series of valleys and mesas unfolding before them. 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tenia weighed in finally, "Ooo, I sure hope you boys aren't planning anything that's going to jeopardize my chances of earning my ship back," she said. "Because I'm not much for needlessly leveling things, like to keep the feds off my back."


"Well, I'm not planning on doing anything stupid at least. However,  I can't speak for the rest of our," Seth pauses, momentarily furling his brow in thought, "lively bunch."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tenia weighed in finally, "Ooo, I sure hope you boys aren't planning anything that's going to jeopardize my chances of earning my ship back," she said. "Because I'm not much for needlessly leveling things, like to keep the feds off my back."



"I don't think all the mace and rape alarms in the world could stop them getting on your back." he said still checking her out. Though Jack was a brilliant mind, his major flaw in life was women. Everyting he did was to get at that ever elusive glory hole. 

His eyes wandered to the other female with long red hair who was also damned sexy. "Why not try wearing LESS clothing? Not that I'm complaining but that outfits probably about as useful in combat as a narcoleptic stripper in a cake. In fact lets just go for the big money prize and strip you down completely, that way at least you'll provide a distraction." his eyes creepily clambering up her legs and mentally undressing her. "But you seem to have that area covered regardless."

Then, he noticed the other set of bazookas, Jessi. "Why are there so many arsing women on this mission?" However despite her looks, of the three women she seemed like the most likely to rip balls out and beat to death anyone who looked at her funny. Not that that stopped Jack, who was the master at looking at people funny. "Again, not complaining but how do you expect me to work when they are all in action? Their sweating bodies, their heavy panting, their gentle caressing of their gun and ....sorry, lost my chain of thought...."


((OOC: really milking that lech disadvantage ))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

With a snap of her gum, Heather wrapped the band around the end of her braid with a smirk.  “Less?”  she said looking down at herself.  “Wow…I didn’t think I could be dressed in less…a tech vest and trousers…hhhmmm…” Heather says with a chuckle as she let her hands run up the side of her vest to the top button.  “Maybe your right.” she then unsnapped the top clasp exposing much of her cleavage but not all.  “Make sure your sweaty little hands don’t slip on your keys.  If you keep us alive with your…abilities you might get a reward.  Though…if anyone is hurt because of your distractions…I don’t mind…” Heather begins as she picks up her big sniper rifle and looks at Xero through the scope.  “Letting Mary Sue have a little taste of your flesh.” Heather said with another snap of her gum as she lowered her rifle.  She chuckled as she shook her head and turned and walked a little ways away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2009)

Zero looked at Heather. "I'm gonna call you whore. And you're coughboy," he said, looking at Seth, who coughed. "You're pervert," he said pointing to to Xero, "pirategirl," he glanced at Tenia. "Robo dude," (that was Gordon) "Crazy woman," he motioned, pointing at Jessie, "And snipesnipe," he finished, glancing towards Declan. "There. Now you are all suitably named."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

“Whore?”  Heather said her eyes narrowing.  “You might want to be careful with your…um…nicknames.” she said with a smirk as she snapped her gum.  “Then again.  Call me what you will.  You will never get your hands on me…so I guess that wouldn’t really be a whore…” Heather said with a shrug of her shoulders as she again went back to looking over Mary Sue.  “Watch your back, you never know when one of your little jokes might offend someone.  Not all people are as nice as me…” Heather added as she gave him an evil grin and let off a slight chuckle.  “No one really knows where sniper fire comes from…”


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 1, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Whore??  Heather said her eyes narrowing.  ?You might want to be careful with your?um?nicknames.? she said with a smirk as she snapped her gum.  ?Then again.  Call me what you will.  You will never get your hands on me?so I guess that wouldn?t really be a whore?? Heather said with a shrug of her shoulders as she again went back to looking over Mary Sue.  ?Watch your back, you never know when one of your little jokes might offend someone.  Not all people are as nice as me?? Heather added as she gave him an evil grin and let off a slight chuckle.  ?No one really knows where sniper fire comes from??



Gordon's watching the conversation and is obviously amused.Calmly walks up to Heather and smiles at her."Listen darlin',if you ever want to get away from these freaks,there's always room in my suit.Trust me,it'll be better than Mr Clean and Nerdboy over there."He walks over to the shuttle door,grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 1, 2009)

Visibly bored with the current conversation, Seth returns to the edge of the bluff and looks out across the Martian terrain.


----------



## Mael (Mar 1, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Zero looked at Heather. "I'm gonna call you whore. And you're coughboy," he said, looking at Seth, who coughed. "You're pervert," he said pointing to to Xero, "pirategirl," he glanced at Tenia. "Robo dude," (that was Gordon) "Crazy woman," he motioned, pointing at Jessie, "And snipesnipe," he finished, glancing towards Declan. "There. Now you are all suitably named."



Declan just looks at Zaro and sighs in disgust.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

Raising an eyebrow Heather smirked as Gordon walked away.  “Interesting proposition…”  she says taping her finger lightly on her bottom lip.  “Just might take you up on that if things get to boring…”  Heather said chuckling lightly.  “Which might happen if we don’t get things going soon.” she added with a chuckle.  “Alright didn’t someone say something about a few of us heading down there?  Times a wasting…”  Heather said leaning her rifle on her shoulder.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 1, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Raising an eyebrow Heather smirked as Gordon walked away.  ?Interesting proposition??  she says taping her finger lightly on her bottom lip.  ?Just might take you up on that if things get to boring??  Heather said chuckling lightly.  ?Which might happen if we don?t get things going soon.? she added with a chuckle.  ?Alright didn?t someone say something about a few of us heading down there?  Times a wasting??  Heather said leaning her rifle on her shoulder.


*OOC:* We're technically waiting for Jessie to check in, so everyone can get a little role playing in before we march our characters down into the meat grinder, but we can probably start the recon portion of things now at least.
*IC:*  Seth watched the sun slowly begin to set over the horizon, casting deep shadows across the valleys, and making the landscape appear even more orangish-red than it previously had.  The shadows slowly creeping their way across the rock faces painted a sublime picture.  He was fairly certain he had seen this exact image on a travel advertisement for Mars before.  Although he wish he could spend the night just admiring the landscape, this was not possible, he had work to do.  It was time to move out.  He pivoted around 180 degrees in a surprisingly elegant and precise motion, casting up a few swirls of dust beneath the heels of his black combat boots.  He purposefully strode back towards the shuttle, his posture straightening noticably with each step.  He briefly paused in front of Declan and Heather, removing his sunglasses and looking each one square in the eyes for a few long seconds, his faded eyes seeming to brighten and focus, perhaps truly examining his companions for the first time.  He let his searching gaze linger for one to two seconds, although it seemed longer, before flatly stating "get your gear together, it's time to move out."  Resuming his walk back to the shuttle, he muttered "you too" to Xero as he passed him before re-entering the shuttle and rummaging around in his equipment bag.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

OOC: Figured as much.  Didn’t have to do things for me.  I was just trying to get Heather distracted before she started taking potshots at Zero for calling her a whore for responding to the ogling or jumping into Gordon’s suit and proving him right!  LOL


The trademark smirk stayed in place as Seth eyed them as if trying to intimidate the pair of snipers.  “Alright big man, just because I‘m small doesn‘t mean I will sit back and be ordered around like that…have a little manners will ya?“  she said with a chuckle and a shake of her head.  

Walking back over to where she set her pack down she turned her back on the rest of the group.  “Going to have to prove myself once more.” Heather said softly.  With the heaviness in her voice, a person would think she was upset at this.  Though if they saw the wide grin spread across her face they would realize she just loved a challenge.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 1, 2009)

Gordon turns around,gives Zero a look and turns around to Heather,winks at her.Continues into the shuttle saying,"I'll be in my suit".


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 1, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> The trademark smirk stayed in place as Seth eyed them as if trying to intimidate the pair of snipers. “Alright big man, just because I‘m small doesn‘t mean I will sit back and be ordered around like that…have a little manners will ya?“ she said with a chuckle and a shake of her head.
> 
> Walking back over to where she set her pack down she turned her back on the rest of the group. “Going to have to prove myself once more.” Heather said softly. With the heaviness in her voice, a person would think she was upset at this. Though if they saw the wide grin spread across her face they would realize she just loved a challenge.


As he walked up the shuttle ramp, Seth briefly paused and looks over his shoulder at Heather with a slight grin on his face, "Alright, would you kindly prepare to move out shortly," Seth inquired, with added emphasis on the word 'kindly.'


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2009)

Xero's eyes were firmly fixated on Heather's cleavage and his keen intellect and sharp eyes figured out what type of bra she should be wearing. Heather's proposition tweaked his interest and whilst her words carried a certain allure to them he wasn't so stupid as to dive head first into her heaving breasts when there was a gun pointed at his goolies.

"Pervert?" Jack said raising an eyebrow at the nickname. "Thats master pervert to you!" Xero wasn't one to hide the fact that he was a complete lech, infact he would happily list all the pornography he had on request. However he took exception to Gordon's nickname of 'nerdboy'

"You compensating for something with that penis extension of a suit? That model has a convenient assflap for all your anal requirements, I know this for the same reason I know you're an idiot. I know fucking everything!" Jack said, his overconfidence shining through like a gem


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 1, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> As he walked up the shuttle ramp, Seth briefly paused and looks over his shoulder at Heather with a slight grin on his face, "Alright, would you kindly prepare to move out shortly," Seth inquired, with added emphasis on the word 'kindly.'



"Seth is correct, _mes amis_," Colonel Leclerc sighs, "the longer you wait to begin your _coup_, the more likely the enemy will be prepared for your arrival. Seth, put together your _avant-garde_ and begin your preparations presently, _s'il vous plait._"


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2009)

Jessi walked down the shuttle ramp and yawned, she had been napping for a while. She didn't care if she wasn't meant to she got up when she wanted to.

"Ey, what the fuck are we doing now?" She asked question not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Jessi walked down the shuttle ramp and yawned, she had been napping for a while. She didn't care if she wasn't meant to she got up when she wanted to.
> 
> "Ey, what the fuck are we doing now?" She asked question not directed at anyone in particular.



"Good of you to join us, Mademoiselle," Colonel Leclerc replied in his thick French accent. "you are going to be eliminating the insurgents from a nearby settlement."

He points to a settlement about six kilometers away, near the base of a large mesa.


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2009)

Jessi gave a very apathetic look at the Colonel, she hated the French.

"Yea yea, as long as I get to shoot something that runs, I'm fine with it. Plus we got any eats?"

Jessi sat herself down on the ground sitting in a very unladylike fashion, with her hands running through her hair.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 1, 2009)

Vergil said:


> "You compensating for something with that penis extension of a suit? That model has a convenient assflap for all your anal requirements, I know this for the same reason I know you're an idiot. I know fucking everything!" Jack said, his overconfidence shining through like a gem


Gordon turned around,this was getting way too much fun.He barely tries to contain his laughter,"Whatever,nerdboy.Unlike you,I just don't look;I get what I want.Like a real man."
He calmly points to his pistol which is in the chest holster,"If we have a problem,I'll gladly solve it.Just bring something more than your little gizmo/dildo.Though it's not suprising you're carrying a dildo,the hookers you bang must like something,hehehehe."
He turns around heads for Heather,but still looks at Jack,"If you know everything,look up the incidents at Io and Kenneth,and take care not to get caught in the crossfire."
He turns his attention to Heather,"Now sweetheart,how about it?Want to see my suit while Mr Clean and Mr Le Cheese talk?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2009)

"This world dreams up a thousand ways to kill a person a second," Tenia said, "And you're bickering like boys with toys..." she said as she listened to them and waited for things to kick into action. Her hair was swept up into the wind some as she watched and she brushed it out of her face with one hand. 

"I hope I won't have to play mom for you all," she added.


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2009)

Jessi looked up.
"All this talk about dildo's makes you guys sound like a bunch of fucking poofs. I bet I get more pussy than you lot do." She blurted out.

Then she took a pack of smokes from her pocket and decided to lite up. It was ironic to call them gay, her being a lesbian and all.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 1, 2009)

Seth walked over to his bag and unzipped it, laying out and inspecting each item individually, making sure they would function properly when he needed them to.  He removed his trench coat and holsters, each one carrying a pistol, and donned his reflex tactical vest, pulling it over his shoulders, buckling it in place, and yanking on the straps until it fit snugly before putting his holsters and trench coat back on.  "Once more into the breach," he thought to himself as he finished donning his body armor and clipping additional grenades and spare magazines to his belt and vest for easy access later.  Looking out at the sunset he, suddenly reached into his trench coat and drew a large, mean looking, magnum pistol and pointing it at a point in the distance before returning it to it's holster.

Fast Draw Pistols: 13
Roll: 15
Margin of Failure: 2

Missile Weapon Pistols 14
Roll: 13
Margin of Success: 1

"Damn, I'm getting sluggish, at least I managed to aim it correctly," Seth thought to himself, the movement apparently not being quick enough for his liking.  This wasn't a good sign.  Hell, nothing about the coming battle seemed like a good sign to him, but that didn't matter, he had a mission, and he intended to complete it.  Returning to his equipment bag, he stuffed the medical supplies and explosive charges into a smaller, more portable back pack, which he then put on.  Next, he draped a camouflage webbing that seemed to change colors to match it's surroundings over himself, loosely fastening it on at several points along his limbs and torso.  The final piece of equipment he produced was a sleek, polished black polymer assault carbine featuring an array of attachments including a scope, silencer, and under barrel grenade launcher.  He turned the weapon over in his hands several times, examining it, making sure it was clean and functional, this was the one item that had to work.  Apparently satisfied, he nodded, slammed a magazine into the rifle, pulled back the action to slide the first round into the chamber, and raised the weapon up to his shoulder.  In his full battle attire, Seth felt different, far more predatory, more primal, as if he was some beast of the night about to go out to stalk his prey.  He rapidly emerged from the shuttle into the red Martian dusk, turned to Declan and Heather, the other two designated scouts in the party, and calmly stated "lets move out."  Without any further hesitation or coughing he shimmered off into the valley below, a specter of the night.

Effective Camouflage: 17
Roll: 7
Margin of Success: 10

Effective Stealth: 14
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 5

Observation: 13
Roll: 10
Margin of Success: 3


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

Once again the smirk spread on Heather’s face as she turned around and nodded at Seth.  “Now you understand how to talk to a lady.“  she said with a snap of her gum.  “Besides, I am always ready.” she said with a chuckle as she tapped her pack lightly with her foot and nodded to the colonel.

Heather let out a soft laugh as she listened to the others and smiled as Gordon walked up her eyebrow raised slightly as she listened to him.  “Hhhmmm….”  she thought for a moment.  “As appealing as that thought is…” Heather says with a sigh.  “I will have to pass for the moment.  It seems that I have orders to move out.”  she adds then the smirk plays on her lips as she moves closer.  Running her hand lightly up his chest she then whispers.  “If we survive this…maybe we can use that suit for a little celebration…” she chuckles deeply as she gives him a wink then turns back to grab her pack.  

Heather stalls for a moment as she listens to the other two women in the party.  “Mom?  Don’t worry…mine’s dead and I don’t want a replacement…” she responded to Tenia then turned to Jessie.  “Seems you’re a little jealous maybe?  No one here swings your way.  Then again…”  Heather said then thinks for a moment.  “Never tried that…” she said with a laugh and a shrug of her shoulders.  “Never know!”  She added as she moved her braid forward as she tosses on her small light pack and looks around.  “Ready when everyone else is…”  Heather says as she snaps her gum.


----------



## Mael (Mar 2, 2009)

OOC: Damn I'm not good with this roll business Precentor.  To be honest I'm not even sure how you can roll w/o bullshitting. 

Declan paid little mind to the formalities, but he did smile a little bit when the two associates he'd be scouting with finally got down to business.  He watched his comrade Heather's antics and sexual promises, raising an eyebrow at the libido of the woman while catching wind of the others talking about mothers and some other nonsense.  "Such strange creatures..." he muttered to himself, "even my wife..."  He loaded his first clip into the anti-material rifle.  His binoculars were set and his tactical vest suited up.  He figured he'd get some protection while maintaining mobility which is why he went lighter...that and also to lug his rifle and ammunition around.

"Let's see here, combat knife?  Check.  Anti-material rifle with enough ammo?  Check."  His scope was cleaned meticulously.  Even a considered harmless speck of dust could be catastrophic for a sniper getting his in view.  "Everyone got their comms ready?  While we're still in friendly territory how about a radio check?  It'll be the last one before our objectives..." He suggested to the group as they continued their movement.

Effective Camo: 16
Roll: 6
Margin of success: 8

Effective Stealth: 16
Roll: 10
Margin of success: 7


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2009)

Heather nods at Declan as she pulls hers out and readies it.  “I'm really special because there is only one of me...look at my smile I'm so damn happy other people are jealous of me...” she sings into the comms quietly to make sure they were responding correctly.  "Working?" Heather chuckles slightly, giving them a wink.  She stays near the pair letting her night eyes focus as they move ever closer to the settlement.

Camouflage-13
Roll-10
Margin-3

Stealth-14
Roll-9
Margin-5


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 2, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> OOC: Damn I'm not good with this roll business Precentor.  To be honest I'm not even sure how you can roll w/o bullshitting.


*OOC:* Well the temptation to bs rolls is always present in role playing games, especially when your character's life is on the line, however you really just have to remember that roleplaying games are non-competitive and cheating at a non-competitive game is pretty pathetic .  That being said, it's not exactly difficult to spot people who are bsing rolls and if Jello thinks it's becoming a problem, then she'll just do all of the rolling for us, which would significantly slow things down, so we want to avoid having that happen.


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan paid little mind to the formalities, but he did smile a little bit when the two associates he'd be scouting with finally got down to business.  He watched his comrade Heather's antics and sexual promises, raising an eyebrow at the libido of the woman while catching wind of the others talking about mothers and some other nonsense.  "Such strange creatures..." he muttered to himself, "even my wife..."  He loaded his first clip into the anti-material rifle.  His binoculars were set and his tactical vest suited up.  He figured he'd get some protection while maintaining mobility which is why he went lighter...that and also to lug his rifle and ammunition around.
> 
> "Let's see here, combat knife?  Check.  Anti-material rifle with enough ammo?  Check."  His scope was cleaned meticulously.  Even a considered harmless speck of dust could be catastrophic for a sniper getting his in view.  "Everyone got their comms ready?  While we're still in friendly territory how about a radio check?  It'll be the last one before our objectives..." He suggested to the group as they continued their movement.
> 
> ...


"Check, check, can you guys hear me?" Seth's voice softly crackles over the radio.  After confirming that his radio is working he continues, "right, like Declan said, lets keep it quiet unless it's an emergency.  In this case an emergency would be somebody is shooting at or about to shoot at us."


Kunoichirule said:


> Heather nods at Declan as she pulls hers out and readies it. “I'm really special because there is only one of me...look at my smile I'm so damn happy other people are jealous of me...” she sings into the comms quietly to make sure they were responding correctly. "Working?" Heather chuckles slightly, giving them a wink. She stays near the pair letting her night eyes focus as they move ever closer to the settlement.
> 
> Camouflage-13
> Roll-10
> ...


"Don't forget to spit out your gum."   After a brief pause, Seth chimes back in, the slightly playful tone in his voice replaced with a grim, almost mechanical precision, "I'll take point, 10 meter intervals."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 2, 2009)

The dry, flat terrain of the Cydonia Mensae makes progress quick as you approach the settlement. With nightvision, you are quite confident you can spot any potential enemies long before they can see you. You cover the first 5 kilometers in little over an hour. Not a scout is in site.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 2, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> The dry, flat terrain of the Cydonia Mensae makes progress quick as you approach the settlement. With nightvision, you are quite confident you can spot any potential enemies long before they can see you. You cover the first 5 kilometers in little over an hour. Not a scout is in site.


"We're one kilometer away from the settlement and have not encountered any enemy patrols, it should be safe for the remainder of the team to advance to our current location," Seth radios back to the colonel in a terse whisper, "they should probably start moving out now while we go in for a closer look."  Seth scurries to the crest of a small ridge and lies flat on his stomach, breathing in the Martian dust.  Zooming in his sunglasses as much as he can and switching on their night vision function, Seth spends a few minutes studying the settlement, hoping to gain a better idea of exactly what they're up against.

Observation: 13
Roll: 11
Margin of Success: 2

Effective Camouflage: 17
Roll: 4 (critical success)
Margin of Success: 13


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2009)

Heather rolls her eyes at Seth’s comment about her gum.  _“Not my first job…” _she thinks to herself but remains quiet for the moment.  Her eyes remain watchful as she looses her fun-loving personality and moves to her silent and serious one she uses when she works.  

Following Seth she waits as he radios and moves slowly up the hill using Mary Sue’s scope to check the settlement from a small distance away from the others, trying to gain another view of the situation.

Camouflage-13
Roll-8
Margin-5


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2009)

Jack laughed inwardly, these guys were idiots but they were his kind of idiots so there was a chance they could actually get along. 

"I guess we'll resume this after we get out of this alive." He said at Gordon but looks around at Tenia as he realises she was a  lesbian. A whole host of images came flooding through his head and he sighed with a perverted smile on his face.

He felt his backpack for the shotgun and for his pistol. Everything was as he left it. As they began to walk off he said, "Just get me to one of their computers. I can fuck around with any entralised locks, lights, security cameras or whatever from there."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 3, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> "We're one kilometer away from the settlement and have not encountered any enemy patrols, it should be safe for the remainder of the team to advance to our current location," Seth radios back to the colonel in a terse whisper, "they should probably start moving out now while we go in for a closer look."  Seth scurries to the crest of a small ridge and lies flat on his stomach, breathing in the Martian dust.  Zooming in his sunglasses as much as he can and switching on their night vision function, Seth spends a few minutes studying the settlement, hoping to gain a better idea of exactly what they're up against.
> 
> Observation: 13
> Roll: 11
> ...



From this distance, you can see the settlement fairly clearly. Most of the lights are out, making it seem almost deserted. Three guards are patrolling the periphery of the settlement, however, they seem to be spread too thin to effectively cover the perimeter. With such low levels of light, you could probably slip right through their patrol pattern unnoticed.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 3, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> From this distance, you can see the settlement fairly clearly. Most of the lights are out, making it seem almost deserted. Three guards are patrolling the periphery of the settlement, however, they seem to be spread too thin to effectively cover the perimeter. With such low levels of light, you could probably slip right through their patrol pattern unnoticed.


*OOC:*  How far out are the guards from the edge of the settlment?  Also, do I see any sentries posted at the edge of the settlement (perhaps on rooftops)?  Lastly, is there any sign of the civilian population?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2009)

((I am a little confused I guess, not sure what I can do at this point since it seems rolls are being made and the like.))


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I am a little confused I guess, not sure what I can do at this point since it seems rolls are being made and the like.))


*OOC:*  Well right now you're hanging out with the Colonel, Gordon, Jessi, Zero, and Xero, so you can rp with any of them.  The scout team has deemed it safe for you guys to move up to within 1 km of the settlement, so you can start doing that.  In terms of what Tenia's actually going to end up doing once the bullets start flying shortly, most of her skills are diplomatic in nature, so this particular mission doesn't play to her strengths, thus she's probably just going to end up being another gun in the assault.  However if shit goes south an we end up needing a negotiator, then she'll suddenly become very useful.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2009)

Xero followed Seth and Heather and looks out for things as best he can. Though its dark, his eyes tend to adapt quickly to the low lighting. He tries to look out for anything resembling an IT unit

Observation: 15-5=10
3d: 4,4,3+0 = 11
margin of fail = 1

(OOC: damn - thought I might try it )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2009)

Tenia stayed behind, "Not my style really...all this hurrying about to go spy on others," she said with her arms folded indignantly. "Used to have someone to do that kind of grunt work for me--its funny how times change."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2009)

((OOC: not even going to bother with the self control roll for the Lech disadvantage - its too amusing - *searches for cheesy pick up lines...))

"Me either, I've usually just been able to disable an entire city from within my room. Still this is fucking sweet. Good training for if I ever decide to stalk one of you." he said with a half smile. "So....Do you come here often?" he said laughing inwardly


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2009)

"Yeah,I'm with blondie on this one,my suit isn't exactly stealthy.Don't take too long",And proceeds to enter his suit.


----------



## Mael (Mar 3, 2009)

Declan adjusts his scope while slinking along the rockwall.  What he wouldn't give for some sort of way to get down the rocks along the north and not make such an entrance.



> From this distance, you can see the settlement fairly clearly. Most of the lights are out, making it seem almost deserted. Three guards are patrolling the periphery of the settlement, however, they seem to be spread too thin to effectively cover the perimeter. With such low levels of light, you could probably slip right through their patrol pattern unnoticed.



Observation: 15
Roll: 10
Margin of Success: 2

Stealth: 16
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 5

"I see on two-man heavy machine gun in the third floor window of the building at the upper left-side of the research facility.  I could easily take them out but they're too far in to be unnoticed by anyone else.  Intel is correct though, the place looks semi-deserted.  However...I smell a trap with all these lights off.  Betcha there's ordnance and MGs in some of these 'darkened buildings' just begging for a UEF task force to roll right through.  Anything else you two see?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2009)

Zero grimaced as he dropped his cigarette and stomped it out with his foot. It was scentless, of course, but he knew from experiance that smoke could give you away. "So..." he said conversationally. "When do we get to shoot stuff?" He still wasn't quite comfortable working with a group, and was getting anxious.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 3, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC:*  How far out are the guards from the edge of the settlment?  Also, do I see any sentries posted at the edge of the settlement (perhaps on rooftops)?  Lastly, is there any sign of the civilian population?



The guards are right on the outer edge of the settlement, maybe 50 meters out at the most. You can't see any sentries posted at the edge of the settlement, and the civilian population is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2009)

"Wonder what these guards are guarding" Xero asks, surprised at the lack of civilians. "If they aren't guarding civilians, then what?" The settlement was dark, eerily so. 

"They all die or something?" Xero said, not really wanting to know.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 3, 2009)

Turning to Declan and Heather, Seth inquires "What do you say we try to slip past those patrols and move in for a closer look?"


Jello Biafra said:


> The guards are right on the outer edge of the settlement, maybe 50 meters out at the most. You can't see any sentries posted at the edge of the settlement, and the civilian population is nowhere to be seen.


*OOC:* Can I tell what the patrolling guards appear to be equipped with (i.e. what type of weapons they have, if they're wearing body armor, if they have night vision equipment)?


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2009)

Heather looks at Seth for a moment before glancing back toward the settlement.  “I don’t like how quite it is…even for this late at night.” She said in a very hushed tone.  “We better try, hate to see a massive ambush happen…” she says continuing her quiet tone as she waits.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 3, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Turning to Declan and Heather, Seth inquires "What do you say we try to slip past those patrols and move in for a closer look?"
> 
> *OOC:* Can I tell what the patrolling guards appear to be equipped with (i.e. what type of weapons they have, if they're wearing body armor, if they have night vision equipment)?



At this range, you can tell they're armed probably with rifles. But more than that, you can't really tell.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: how many in a patrol? If there's a possibility of singling one out in order to get a good look at their equipment (so to speak) then that'd be useful. Hell if anyone has any silent ways of killing, that'd come in really handy. Maybe even the possibility of disguising ourselves as one of them?

IC: "Seth, how many in the patrol group? They disciplined or is there a straggler?" Xero asks. He was quite enjoying playing the role of James Bond but wished he had brought along his gadgets. No matter, he thought, just build some more. Then he had an idea.

He takes his radio and tries to tune in to their frequency.

Electronics operation: 15 +2 = 17
3d: 2,1,6+0 = 9
Margin of success = 8


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 3, 2009)

Vergil said:


> OOC: how many in a patrol? If there's a possibility of singling one out in order to get a good look at their equipment (so to speak) then that'd be useful. Hell if anyone has any silent ways of killing, that'd come in really handy. Maybe even the possibility of disguising ourselves as one of them?
> 
> IC: "Seth, how many in the patrol group? They disciplined or is there a straggler?" Xero asks. He was quite enjoying playing the role of James Bond but wished he had brought along his gadgets. No matter, he thought, just build some more. Then he had an idea.
> 
> ...



You manage to find their frequency, but they're following very strict radio silence. Only the patrols on the edge of the settlement are using their radios, and only to check in once every five minutes or so.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 3, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan adjusts his scope while slinking along the rockwall. What he wouldn't give for some sort of way to get down the rocks along the north and not make such an entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kunoichirule said:


> Heather looks at Seth for a moment before glancing back toward the settlement. “I don’t like how quite it is…even for this late at night.” She said in a very hushed tone. “We better try, hate to see a massive ambush happen…” she says continuing her quiet tone as she waits.


"Right, lets wait until everyone else catches up with us before we move out, so we won't be totally unsupported if they spot us.  I'll skirt the left side of the settlement and attempt to circle around back."  


Vergil said:


> OOC: how many in a patrol? If there's a possibility of singling one out in order to get a good look at their equipment (so to speak) then that'd be useful. Hell if anyone has any silent ways of killing, that'd come in really handy. Maybe even the possibility of disguising ourselves as one of them?
> 
> IC: "Seth, how many in the patrol group? They disciplined or is there a straggler?" Xero asks. He was quite enjoying playing the role of James Bond but wished he had brought along his gadgets. No matter, he thought, just build some more. Then he had an idea.
> 
> ...


"We can currently see three one man patrols on the very outskirts of the settlement."


Jello Biafra said:


> You manage to find their frequency, but they're following very strict radio silence. Only the patrols on the edge of the settlement are using their radios, and only to check in once every five minutes or so.


"Okay, we can't take the patrols down without the rest of the base going on full alert, so only fire on them if they've already spotted you."

*OOC:* The current situation/plan: Declan, Seth, and Heather are set up 1 km from the settlement.  Everyone else is currently moving from the shuttle to the scout team's position.  Once the main force reaches the scout team's position, the scout team is going to attempted to infiltrate into and scout out the settlement itself.  No one is to engage the patroling guards (who should be a safe 1 km away from the main force) unless they are spotted.


*For when the scout team moves out, so I don't have to make another post XD:* Seth slowly stands up, stretching slightly, working the kinks out of his muscles.  He moves out in a hunched over position, attempting to limit his ability to be seen.  Seth feels his muscles tense as he draws closer to the enemy patrols, hoping to discreetly shimmer between them.  His eyes rapidly darted from each of the insurgents, watching for any sign that they had spotted either him or his companions.

Effective Camouflage: 17
Roll: 10
Margin of Success: 7

Effective Stealth: 14
Roll: 8
Margin of Success: 6

Observation: 13
Roll: 12
Margin of Success: 1


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2009)

"Well, that's all I need to hear! No need for me I guess I'll just go home and masturbate in my own putrid filth." he said as the others looked at him

"Oh fine! I'll come and shoot stuff. Get me another radio so I can listen to your inane garbage as well. We may as well get this martian party over with so we better go and keep that scout party company." Xero began trundling off in the direction the Scout party were, "I freaking hate walking!" Xero said.


----------



## Mael (Mar 4, 2009)

Vergil said:


> "Well, that's all I need to hear! No need for me I guess I'll just go home and masturbate in my own putrid filth." he said as the others looked at him
> 
> "Oh fine! I'll come and shoot stuff. Get me another radio so I can listen to your inane garbage as well. We may as well get this martian party over with so we better go and keep that scout party company." Xero began trundling off in the direction the Scout party were, "I freaking hate walking!" Xero said.



"Great...one of them is getting asinine on us." Declan hissed through the radio to the other scout members.  "Just hold your positions and keep observing.  Write down anything else you see."

Observation: 15
Roll: 7
Margin of Success: 1

Effective Stealth: 16
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 5

"Damn...can't see much but I thought I caught some activity in one of the darkened buildings to the east side of the research facility.  Stay sharp people.  I don't know whether those were civilians, insurgents, or my damn eyes playing tricks on me.  I want observations on heavy weapons and other sniper teams.  The light stuff we'll let the gung-ho ones deal with.  I like being alive and I assume you two do as well."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, an hour has passed. The rest of the party has caught up to the scouts, and now the scouts begin a careful infiltration operation. You slip by the patrol net relatively easily, though it takes you about a half an hour to make it into the outskirts of the settlement.

Both Seth and Declan can keep track of the patrols, but you really can't see anything inside of the settlement.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

Xero listens intently to the radio, trying to catch anything that would be of an advantage. He wishes he had a cape and a cowl so he could be like Batman. It was now the waiting game, though with the thin patrols it would be relatively easy to take them out, especially considering all the bloodthirsty killing machines they had. He could practically feel their killing intent.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2009)

With silence on the radio Heather gestures that she is going to move on.  She keeps her eyes open and piercing the darkness to see what is around her with her sharp sight.  She scans the buildings and the roads.

Camo-13
Roll-13
Margin-0

Stealth-14	
Roll-8
Margin-6


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 5, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Okay, an hour has passed. The rest of the party has caught up to the scouts, and now the scouts begin a careful infiltration operation. You slip by the patrol net relatively easily, though it takes you about a half an hour to make it into the outskirts of the settlement.
> 
> Both Seth and Declan can keep track of the patrols, but you really can't see anything inside of the settlement.





Kunoichirule said:


> With silence on the radio Heather gestures that she is going to move on.  She keeps her eyes open and piercing the darkness to see what is around her with her sharp sight.  She scans the buildings and the roads.
> 
> Camo-13
> Roll-13
> ...


*If Heather is not spotted by the sentries:
*After waiting for Heather to catch up, Seth slowly proceeds further into the settlement, sticking to the perimeter on the left (west) side.  Cautiously advancing and being sure to stick to the darkness, Seth occasionally switches his sunglasses to thermal vision mode in an attempt to determine if any of the houses are occupied before switching them back to night vision mode.  He could feel the adrenaline rushing through his body, this was the most dangerous portion of the assignment for him, if he or another member of the Scout team was spotted, it would take several minutes for the main force to cross the final 1 km and reach their position, which would take far too long.  At the same time, this was his favorite part of the assignment, the part where he felt the most powerful, the most feral, like a beast slowly stalking its prey as it moved in for the kill.

Camouflage: 17
Roll: 12
Margin of Success: 5

Stealth: 14
Roll: 14
Margin of Success: 0

Observation: 13
Roll: 8
Margin of Success: 5

Perception: 13
Roll: 13
Margin of Success: 0
*
If Heather is spotted by the sentries:
*"Shit," Seth swore to himself, "so much for stealth," before springing into action.

Round 1:
Crouch behind some rocks.
Round 2:
Aim action against closest sentry.
Round 3:
6 round burst against closest sentry.

Repeat round 2 and 3 actions until all three sentries are dead.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

Heather is not spotted by the sentries.

Declan follows closely behind Seth. The short, squat buildings on the outskirts are no more than 2 meters tall. Sturdy, made of steel and reinforced concrete, and covered with a generous layer of red Martian soil for insulation, these buildings from the early settlement period look more like hills than proper structures. Still, they provide more than adequate cover, and would make effective trenches should fighting break out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

"I hope I'm not expected to slip by like that," Tenia said. "I'm not exactly the stealthy kind she said as she considered a cigarette but then decided against it. At this point, she figured that she might as well try and be friendly at least just a little bit. Perhaps his life would depend on it later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

"Me neither. I'm not too good at the whole sneaky thing. Usually I just fill some bitches up with lead," Zero said. They were appraching the settlement, and Zero was getting more and more nervous. Something didn't feel right. Something in the air...


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 5, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Heather is not spotted by the sentries.
> 
> Declan follows closely behind Seth. The short, squat buildings on the outskirts are no more than 2 meters tall. Sturdy, made of steel and reinforced concrete, and covered with a generous layer of red Martian soil for insulation, these buildings from the early settlement period look more like hills than proper structures. Still, they provide more than adequate cover, and would make effective trenches should fighting break out.


*OOC:*  No sign of any additional fortifications, insurgents, or civilians?

*IC:*  Seth, advancing more slowly now, attempts to circle around to the back of the settlement and approach the research center, suspected to be the insurgent's headquarters, from the rear.  "Stay alert, something doesn't feel right, we should've seen at least some sign of civilians by now," he whispers into his radio as he sneaks from building to building, the back of the research center finally coming into view.

Camouflage: 17
Roll: 8
Margin of Success: 9

Stealth: 14
Roll: 12
Margin of Success: 2

Perception: 13
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 4

Observation: 13
Roll: 7
Margin of Succes: 6


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

The Observer said:


> "Me neither. I'm not too good at the whole sneaky thing. Usually I just fill some bitches up with lead," Zero said. They were appraching the settlement, and Zero was getting more and more nervous. Something didn't feel right. Something in the air...



"I find that for all the good a gun can do," she pointed to her own holster, "it seems that sometimes nothing more than a quick tongue and a bit of distracting cleavage is needed..." she said as she moved along with the rest of the group. 

It was dusty out, red swirls of sand moved as they made their way through. Tenia had to cover her face a little to keep the dust out.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC:*  No sign of any additional fortifications, insurgents, or civilians?
> 
> *IC:*  Seth, advancing more slowly now, attempts to circle around to the back of the settlement and approach the research center, suspected to be the insurgent's headquarters, from the rear.  "Stay alert, something doesn't feel right, we should've seen at least some sign of civilians by now," he whispers into his radio as he sneaks from building to building, the back of the research center finally coming into view.
> 
> ...



Could you edit the map to show your path please?


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 5, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Could you edit the map to show your path please?


*posts while humming the metal gear solid theme*

Obviously, the gray line represents Seth's path.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

*rolls dice*

:ho

When Declan and you first get into a direct line of sight of the research facility (coming around the corner to right between the long building at the top and the more square building right south of it), a guard is just coming around the corner in the other direction. You spot him just as he spots you. 

Partial surprise round! (Characters with Combat Reflexes get to act immediately, else they skip first round)

Okay, when you post your combat actions, I'd like you to follow this format.

Current HP:
Current FP:
Basic Speed:
Basic Move:

Then list your actions for the next 5 rounds. Remember, rounds are only 1 second long, and initiative order is determined by Basic Speed. Feel free to list conditionals (if...then...), and please note if you're planning to move or not. 

Roll for your weapons skills just like any other skill, but please note what you're attacking, how many shots you're firing, or if you're doing special attack options (like suppressive fire).


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 5, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> *rolls dice*
> 
> :ho
> 
> ...


*OOC: *Fuck, sorry about that guys >_<.

Current HP: 10
Current FP: 9
Base Speed: 5.25
Base Move: 5

Round 1 (if guard is already dead proceed to round 2):
Fire a 9 round burst with assault carbine against the guard.

Effective Missile Weapon Rifle: 16
Roll: 10
Margin of Success: 6 (4 total hits)

Damage for hit 1: 21
Damage for hit 2: 25
Damage for hit 3: 23
Damage for hit 4: 11 (I rolled four 1s wooooooo)

Round 2 (if guard is still alive and conscious repeat round 1):
Peek around corner to see if any additional guards have noticed them and are approaching.

Observation: 13
Roll: 13
Margin of Success: 0

Perception: 13
Roll: 13
Margin of Success: 0

Round 3a (if 3+ guards are running towards them):
Aim action with under barrel grenade launcher.

Round 3b (if 1-2 guards are running towards them):
Aim action with assault carbine against front guard.

Round 3c (if there are no additional visible guards OR there are additional visible guards, but they are currently unaware of Seth's presence):
Search check on the dead guard to determine how well/poorly the rebels are equipped and to take his radio and see if anyone has noticed his death.

Search: 7
Roll: 8
Margin of Failure: 1

-Combat Ends-

Round 4a (follows round 3a):
Fire grenade against guards.

Effective Missile Weapon Grenade Launcher: 20
Roll: 7
Margin of Success: 13

Damage: 19+"stock grenade damage"

Round 4b (follows round 3b):
Fire 6 round burst from assault carbine against guard.

Effective Missile Weapon Rifle: 21
Roll: 10
Margin of Success: 11 (6 hits)

Damage for hit 1: 25
Damage for hit 2: 15
Damage for hit 3: 13
Damage for hit 4: 22
Damage for hit 5: 25
Damage for hit 6: 20

Round 5:
Fire 9 round bursts with assault carbine at remaining guards attacking until there are no more guards attacking.

At this point, combat is momentarily over, but will probably resume in a few in game minutes.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

You both raise your rifles simultaneously and level them at each other. He flinches ever so slightly, giving you a tiny advantage in time. The four rounds knife into his chest. He collapses backwards, falling onto his back, squeezing off a short burst into the night sky.

He is clearly incapacitated at this time. He rolls over onto his stomach, trying desperately to crawl away. He tries to scream, but all that comes out is a ragged cough as his lungs fill with blood. No more than seventeen years old, you swear you can hear him cry for his mother as he inches away from you. He gasps his last, unloved and unmourned, far from home, before collapsing into the bloodstained sand.

He's badly armed and equipped. His assault rifle is at last gen, and rather badly maintained. He has no body armor, and no uniform. You grab his radio just as the floodlights turn on all around the settlement. You're now brightly illuminated, and you can hear the barking of orders in not too far away.

"Oh fuck" Declan hissed, "The Misses will not be happy. Pull back. Now!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2009)

((Could we hear the gun shots or are we too far off?))


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 5, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> You both raise your rifles simultaneously and level them at each other. He flinches ever so slightly, giving you a tiny advantage in time. The four rounds knife into his chest. He collapses backwards, falling onto his back, squeezing off a short burst into the night sky.
> 
> He is clearly incapacitated at this time. He rolls over onto his stomach, trying desperately to crawl away. He tries to scream, but all that comes out is a ragged cough as his lungs fill with blood. No more than seventeen years old, you swear you can hear him cry for his mother as he inches away from you. He gasps his last, unloved and unmourned, far from home, before collapsing into the bloodstained sand.
> 
> ...


*OOC:* Awesome narration, it's nice to see a GM provide killing something with some impact instead of the usual "yeah, you kill the kobold."  That being said, I have a lingering feeling that you were eagerly awaiting the opportunity to drop such a war is hell filled reply .  Unmourned though?  I'm sure his parents will receive the standard colonial "we regret to inform you that your son was tragically killed in a mining accident" card .  Also, damn, someone must've had one hand on the floodlight switch the entire time .  

*IC:* Seth stands frozen for half a second, in shock over the brutality of the attack he had just made.  The kill wasn't as fast or clean as he had wanted it to be, he had allowed his target, some dumb kid who looked like he just wanted to play soldier, to suffer unnecesarrily.  He quickly snapped back to reality, there was no time to ponder this now.  Wincing in discomfort as the sudden burst of light from the floodlights whited out his nightvision and stung at his eyes, Seth switched off the night vision mode on his sunglasses, rubbed his eyes, and rapidly looked around, hoping to get a better idea of his now far more illuminated surroundings.

Observation: 13
Roll: 12
Margin of Success: 1

Perception: 13
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 4

*OOC:* Seth is looking for the following: 1. Additional guards that may be headed towards them, 2. Any activity coming from the research center, 3. Any sort of fixed emplacement or sniper that currently has a weapon turned towards him. 4. Someplace to hide (a dumpster, slightly ajar door, dark recession in the cliff face).  I did pick up on the GM "run your ass out of there" advice and will probably be acting on it in my next post.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Could we hear the gun shots or are we too far off?))


*OOC: *While you could probably faintly hear the guard's burst of gunfire (a rifle shot is a very "sharp" noise that can travel a bit).  You definitely would've heard both bursts of gunfire over the radio (it seems like it's just been assumed that we all have radios) and you would've had to have your head completely up your ass to not notice the settlement's floodlights suddenly coming on.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Could we hear the gun shots or are we too far off?))



Yes, you're only 1 kilometer away, so you can hear the gunshots. You can also see the floodlights go on in the settlement.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC:* Awesome narration, it's nice to see a GM provide killing something with some impact instead of the usual "yeah, you kill the kobold."  That being said, I have a lingering feeling that you were eagerly awaiting the opportunity to drop such a war is hell filled reply .  Unmourned though?  I'm sure his parents will receive the standard colonial "we regret to inform you that your son was tragically killed in a mining accident" card .  Also, damn, someone must've had one hand on the floodlight switch the entire time .



Always glad to be of service.



The Precentor said:


> *IC:* Seth stands frozen for half a second, in shock over the brutality of the attack he had just made.  The kill wasn't as fast or clean as he had wanted it to be, he had allowed his target, some dumb kid who looked like he just wanted to play soldier, to suffer unnecesarrily.  He quickly snapped back to reality, there was no time to ponder this now.  Wincing in discomfort as the sudden burst of light from the floodlights whited out his nightvision and stung at his eyes, Seth switched off the night vision mode on his sunglasses, rubbed his eyes, and rapidly looked around, hoping to get a better idea of his now far more illuminated surroundings.
> 
> Observation: 13
> Roll: 12
> ...



There are no additional guards heading towards him yet, but he can hear people running vaguely in his direction. No fixed weapon emplacements or snipers are visible from here. However, there is a rear door to the research facility facing right at you from where you are standing. The best chance to avoid detection, so far as you can see it, is to duck back behind the corner that you just came around.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 5, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> There are no additional guards heading towards him yet, but he can hear people running vaguely in his direction. No fixed weapon emplacements or snipers are visible from here. However, there is a rear door to the research facility facing right at you from where you are standing. The best chance to avoid detection, so far as you can see it, is to duck back behind the corner that you just came around.


"Shit, we've been made.  Take out the sentries, spread out and advance.  We'll try to keep them distracted over here," Seth tersely says to the main force over the radio, as he frantically attempts to evade the closing guards.  Wasting no further time, he sprints towards the edge of the rocky bluff and attempts to locate an easily reachable boulder that he can climb to and hide behind.

Observation: 13
Roll: 11
Margin of Success: 2

If Seth successfully locates such a hiding spot:
Seth attempts to scurry up to his new found hiding spot, before rapidly working to conceal himself in his new position.

Climbing: 13
Roll: 5
Margin of Success: 8

Camouflage: 17
Roll: 8
Margin of Success: 9

If Seth does not locate such a hiding spot:
Seth sprints around the back of the base, hoping to out circle the guards rapidly closing in on his former position.

Perception: 13
Roll: 16
Margin of Failure: 3 (Well, here's to hoping there aren't any machine gun nests along my route because it certainly seems like I'll run right in front of them >_<).


Seth's planned movements are in red, Seth's predicted guard movements are in blue.

*OOC:* Last post for me tonight, now I'm off to watch the watchmen!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

*rolls for chance*

You lucky bastards

Seth spots an out cropping about five meters up the cliff side. It should provide plenty of cover for two people. He climbs up there, followed closely by Declan. Just as you make it onto the out cropping and behind the boulder, a burst of rifle fire ricochets off the cliff wall above you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

"Oh shit...." Zero says, shoudering his rifle as he hears gunshots. "Looks like that plan's blow to hell." He grabs the radio and begins speaking quicky. "Yo! Snipers! Heather! Seth! Other dude! We're fucked! What's the plan! Zero, over!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2009)

Heather glares as the two men scurry up the hill.  ?Had to be a noisy bastard?? she mumbles as she moves to the corner pulling her handgun as she peers around it.  ?Your fucked?  We're fucked!  I hope you guys get hear soon?? Heather says into the radio as she looks around the corner.

Current HP: 10
Current FP: 10
Basic Speed: 5.75
Basic Move: 5

Perception-12	
Roll-11
Margain-1

If everything is clear Heather moves back down the way they came hoping to be unseen.

Stealth-14
Roll-14
Margain-0

If it?s not she takes aim(1sec) and fires.

Fire arm (small)-10
Roll-7
Margin-3

Damage-
Hit 1-11
Hit 2-7
Hit 2-12

OOC-I am sure I did that wrong?sorry?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

Just to be clear, you're running back the way you came, correct?

If so, you can't spot any enemies and so begin running off to rendezvous. If you're going to run to meet the rest of party, I need you to roll against health 5 times.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

Xero looks up at the floodlights and hears the gunshots. First instinct is to get the hell out of there and it's one that Xero was more than happy to take. There would be no chance of him being able to get into the computer system now.

Still, there was more than a good chance that those idiots were going to come running towards them with a horde of bad guys. He pulled out his shotgun reluctantly and keeps watch for them.

"We need to set up an ambush. I'm going to try and find a place to hide."

Observation: 10
3d : 16
margin of fail: 6

"Or maybe not..." he said unable to find any place. He looked at the others.

"Well I don't see any rainbows of great ideas pouring from your orifices!" 

Xero decides to listen in on the enemies radio and try to figure out what the hell they're going to do. He wanted to get as much of a heads up as possible before he went John Woo on they ass


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2009)

OOC-Yes.  She is running back.

Heather continues to move quickly hoping she can get out of the situation and get help back to save her companions.

HT-10
Roll-9
Mar-1

Roll-10
Mar-0

Roll-7
Mar-3

Roll-11
Mar-(-1)

Roll-13
Mar-(-3)

((the dice hate me...))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 5, 2009)

K, Heather loses two fatigue points running to meet up with the rest of the group, assuming they meet her half way. This leaves her moderately tired.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 6, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> *rolls for chance*
> 
> You lucky bastards
> 
> Seth spots an out cropping about five meters up the cliff side. It should provide plenty of cover for two people. He climbs up there, followed closely by Declan. Just as you make it onto the out cropping and behind the boulder, a burst of rifle fire ricochets off the cliff wall above you.


*OOC: *Well, I was hoping they weren't actually watching the cliffs, but no such luck.  At least we're in a good defensive position right now, so we should be able to hold out until they bring out the big guns or hand grenades.........I should really stop pointing out ways for the GM to kill me .

*IC:* Seth peeks out from behind the rock outcropping, attempting to ascertain the number and location of the guard(s) currently shooting at him.  He was pissed at himself, well more pissed at himself than he usually was at least.  He had screwed up.  He must've been blind and deaf to have practically walked right into a fucking guard.  Now more people were going to die because of his screw up.

Observation: 13
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 4

Perception: 13
Roll: 11
Margin of Success: 2


The Observer said:


> "Oh shit...." Zero says, shoudering his rifle as he hears gunshots. "Looks like that plan's blow to hell." He grabs the radio and begins speaking quicky. "Yo! Snipers! Heather! Seth! Other dude! We're fucked! What's the plan! Zero, over!"


*IC: *"The plan's to attack.  Hit them in the front while Declan and I keep them occupied in the back," Seth growled into his radio, the urgency present in his voice punctuated by the sound of gunfire in the background.


Jello Biafra said:


> K, Heather loses two fatigue points running to meet up with the rest of the group, assuming they meet her half way. This leaves her moderately tired.


*OOC:* Wait, that would've actually worked?  I guess I just over thought the hell out of things and ended up in a far worse situation >_<.  Maybe it should be assumed that Declan went with Heather in fairness to WalkingMaelstrom as his character getting killed because of my stupidity is pretty bs >_>.  In terms of my hopes for Seth, I'll just put it this way, I don't think he's boned enough to warrant me beginning work on a new character, but at the same time I wouldn't be at all surprised if he ended up buying the farm shortly.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *IC: *"The plan's to attack.  Hit them in the front while Declan and I keep them occupied in the back," Seth growled into his radio, the urgency present in his voice punctuated by the sound of gunfire in the background.



"Sure, Lets head towards the bullets and the death." Xero grumbled and moved towards the settlement

Xero listens in on the enemy movements using his modded radio.

Electronics operation: 17
3d: 12
margin : 5


----------



## Mael (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry guys...I'm back now after taking my punishment.

Thanks for the sub Jello.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2009)

Moving quickly Heather makes it out of the settlement and regroups with the others.  “Oh come on…” she says slightly breathless.  “We need to get in there and save those two.” Heather says to the rest of them as she looks back over her shoulder and thinks about them up on the cliff.

Checking over Mary Sue, Heather decides to try and go back some and to set up so she can take some of the guards out with her sniper rifle.

Current HP: 10
Current FP: 10
Basic Speed: 5.75
Basic Move: 5



Stealth: 14
Roll: 8
Margin: 6

As Heather sets up she looks through her scope for guards.  If she sees any she takes aim (3 sec)

Guns (Rifle): 17
Roll: 5
Margin: 12

((Wasn’t sure how to roll damage…it says 15d..so…))

Damage:
Roll: 58

Heather will take 3 sec between shots to aim.  If there is a second guard she shoots again. 

Guns: 17
Roll: 13
Margin: 4

Damage:
Roll: 46

After this she will relocate.

Stealth: 14	
Roll: 12
Margin: 2


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 9, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *IC:* Seth peeks out from behind the rock outcropping, attempting to ascertain the number and location of the guard(s) currently shooting at him.  He was pissed at himself, well more pissed at himself than he usually was at least.  He had screwed up.  He must've been blind and deaf to have practically walked right into a fucking guard.  Now more people were going to die because of his screw up.
> 
> Observation: 13
> Roll: 9
> ...



Seth spots three enemies taking up firing positions on the corner of buildings about twenty meters away. One of them fires, trying to hit you, but it's readily apparent he's a bad shot. The rounds ricochet off the cliff walls.

*looks further down* In about two minutes you're going to hear a loud rifle report come from off in the distance. Shouldn't have to worry about any more time lapse problems.



Kunoichirule said:


> Moving quickly Heather makes it out of the settlement and regroups with the others.  “Oh come on…” she says slightly breathless.  “We need to get in there and save those two.” Heather says to the rest of them as she looks back over her shoulder and thinks about them up on the cliff.
> 
> Checking over Mary Sue, Heather decides to try and go back some and to set up so she can take some of the guards out with her sniper rifle.
> 
> ...



Anyway, Kunoichirule, you're about half a klick away right now. You only manage to spot one guard. He's still on the perimeter of the settlement about 450 meters away from you.

[SPOILER="Your Roll Plus Range Modifier]Guns (Rifle): 17 - 14 (500 meter range) + 10 (Aim action) (you can gain another +2 by going prone and using the bipod)
Roll: 5 
Margin: 8 

Beat by 10+ unmodified=crit success, so you'd hit regardless of the penalty. However, I added the modifiers to give you a sense of what a shot of this distance takes.[/SPOILER]

Critical hit roll (I'm rolling from a table to determine what extra happens)
3d6+0
4,2,3+0 = 9

Normal damage only (58 damage is still a fuck ton).

Through your scope, you see the guard recoil from the impact of the bullet. He goes down, and you can vaguely see a misty red puff come out of his body.


----------



## Mael (Mar 9, 2009)

Declan emerges from cover to try and get a shot off.  The enemy fire is pretty vicious so taking his time is ill-advised.

Current HP: 12
Current FP: 11
Basic Speed: 6.25
Basic Move: 5.5

Guns (Rifle): 16 (2 sec due to enemy fire)
Roll: 3
Margin: 9

"Damn it!" He hides back behind cover while screaming to Seth in frustration.  "Couldn't tell if I got any of 'em or not!"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 9, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan emerges from cover to try and get a shot off.  The enemy fire is pretty vicious so taking his time is ill-advised.
> 
> Current HP: 12
> Current FP: 11
> ...



*sigh, pulls out critical damage table again*

Oh, btw, you should roll for damage as well. I'll roll for you this time, but next time make sure to roll damage.

Critical hit
3d6+0
4,4,4+0 = 12

Normal damage, but the target drops anything regardless of whether you penetrate DR

15d, pi ++
52 damage

Mook fails his HT roll, he dies instantly. A spray of blood and organ bits rip out of one of the enemy's back. He drops his weapon and collapses, dead before he even hit the ground.


----------



## Mael (Mar 9, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> *sigh, pulls out critical damage table again*
> 
> Oh, btw, you should roll for damage as well. I'll roll for you this time, but next time make sure to roll damage.
> 
> ...



OOC: Sowwy...still new at this.  I'll take a look at the damage charts when I get a chance. 

IC: He takes a quick peek to see one of the enemy fallen.  He smirks before he takes aim again.

Gun (Rifle): 16 (2 sec/less than 100m)
Roll: 4
Margin: 10

Roll: 13d
Damage: 47 (I believe that's it)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

By this time the gunshots, the lights and the commotion have reached back to the rest of the team. Tenia watches the city from afar, her face is a wash of red, just from being tired. With a sigh she glanced around at the other members still with her, "I really think that means the others are having issues..." she said slowly as she eyed the settlement.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 10, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Seth spots three enemies taking up firing positions on the corner of buildings about twenty meters away. One of them fires, trying to hit you, but it's readily apparent he's a bad shot. The rounds ricochet off the cliff walls.
> 
> *looks further down* In about two minutes you're going to hear a loud rifle report come from off in the distance. Shouldn't have to worry about any more time lapse problems.


*OOC:*  Huzzah, thread is alive again!

"Amateurs," Seth thought to himself as he observed their woefully inaccurate fire, "amateurs who got in way over their head, the price of idealism." However, he wasn't paid to think, he was paid to kill.  He leveled his rifle at the insurgent closest to him, it was time to get paid.

Round 1:
Aim action against nearest insurgent.

Round 2:
Fire 6 round burst against closest insurgent.

Effective Missile Weapon Rifle: 21
Roll: 15
Margin of Success: 6 (4 hits)

Damage from hit 1: 17
Damage from hit 2: 20
Damage from hit 3: 25
Damage from hit 4: 15

Round 3:
Repeat round one and two actions until all three insurgents firing at him are dead or the enemy brings out heavy weapons (grenades, mortars, anti-vehicle weaponry, explosives) capable of dislodging him.

Effective Missile Weapon Rifle: 21
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 12 (6 hits)

Damage from hit 1: 24
Damage from hit 2: 21
Damage from hit 3: 19
Damage from hit 4: 22
Damage from hit 5: 29
Damage from hit 6: 21


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 10, 2009)

Round 1: 

There are three remaining enemies about twenty meters away from Seth and Declan. The first enemy lays down suppressive fire on your position, firing about ten rounds this round. Since Seth is taking an aim action this round, he is susceptible to their fire.

One round manages to hit Seth in the torso. It deals 26 damage, not enough to penetrate his tactical vest. Seth's aim action is not disrupted.

The second enemy uses this opportunity to run forward to a boulder closer to Seth and Declan. It's only ten meters away from Seth and Declan, and will provide good cover. He covers the first five meters this round. The third enemy takes aim at Declan from around the corner of a building. Only his head and half his torso are exposed, increasing the difficulty of shooting him.

Round 2. Seth acts first while Declan continues his aim manuever. Seth fires at the second enemy running for cover. The running enemy gets lucky as he dives behind the cover, throwing off Seth's shot (Dodge roll, success). All six shots slice through the general area of where he would have been. 

The first enemy continues his suppressive fire, firing ten more shots. All ten rounds miss, but Seth could swear he felt one of the rounds graze his cowboy hat. 

The third enemy takes his shot at Declan. He fires a three round burst from his assault rifle. All three rounds ricochet off the boulder in front of Declan.

Round 3

Seth takes aim again, this time at the guy sending up surpressive fire. Declan sights in on the third enemy. He hits, drilling the poor bastard straight in the head. His head explodes into a pink mist as he collapses onto the ground.

The first enemy continues to send up suppressive fire, completely unaware of his comrade's unfortunate demise. One round strikes Declan in the torso, dealing 35 damage. This is not enough to penetrate Declan's tactical vest.

The second enemy moves into a kneeling position behind cover, and fires a burst at Seth. He misses wildly.

Round 4.

As the first enemy ejects the empty magazine out of his rifle and begins to reload, Seth calmly pulls back the trigger on his assault rifle, sending a hail of 6 rounds at the enemy. He's hit by all six. His body gyrates as the bullets cut through vital organs and sensitive nerve clusters before he falls to the ground, staining the red stand a deep crimson.

The second enemy fires another burst at Seth, all wildly missing.

Round 5. The second enemy ducks behind his boulder as Seth takes aim.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2009)

"oh the hell with this." Xero says and makes his way up to the bright lights and gunfire.

Xero attempts to run halfway to try and rendez vous with Heather.

HP: 8
Will: 15
Perc: 15
FP: 10

HT: 10
5 rolls for fatigue:

1,3,1+0 = 5
mar: 5

2,6,6+0 = 14
mar: -4

2,6,4+0 = 12
mar:-2

6,6,5+0 = 17
mar: -7

2,3,4+0 = 9
mar: 1

((OOC: I may die due to being so tired ))

Loses 3 fatigue points: FP=7


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2009)

"Fuck!" Declan screams at the top of his lungs as the round, while not penetrating his vest, will likely leave a nice bruise.  He scrambles back to cover and waits for Seth to get the shot off.  He also waits for the gunner to take a pause but that shock he took is going to mess with his aim.

1:Wait and take aim against insurgent.

2:
Gun: Rifle 16 (3 sec/less than 100m)
Roll: 2
Margin: 7

Roll: 7d
Damage: 31

3:
Gun: Rifle 16 
Roll: 10
Margin: 16

Roll: 9d
Damage: 38

4: 
Gun: Rifle 16
Roll: 6
Margin: 13

Roll: 12d
Damage: 52

5: 
Gun: Rifle 16
Roll: 7
Margin: 15

Roll: 9d
Damage: 38

There...I think that's how it should be done...


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 11, 2009)

*OOC:* How much damage does it take to go through my tactical vest anyways?

*IC:* Seth grimaced as he felt the round impact his armor, which grew into a frown as he watched his rounds go flying past his first target.  Damn, he was getting sloppy.  He wasn't good enough to be out here.  He was putting his squad's lives in danger.  These thoughts abated some as his second burst of gunfire found it's mark.  "Strange," he thought, "that killing someone should provide relief."  He tried to bring his once again drifting thoughts under control as he aimed his rifle at the final insurgent before the target ducked behind a boulder.  There was no need to rush this, he needed to be patient.

Actions:
Seth will continue to take aim actions against the insurgent hiding behind the boulder until the insurgent reveals himself at which point Seth will fire a six round burst at the insurgent.  If it takes too long for the insurgent to emerge (more than a minute), then Seth will attempt to sneak up on the insurgent by slowly moving towards one side of the boulder the insurgent is hiding behind and throwing a rock at the other side of the boulder in an attempt to focus the insurgent's attention to the side of the boulder Seth is not sneaking up to.  He will fire a nine round burst when he sees the insurgent this way.  If the tactical situation changes significantly, such as enemy reinforcements showing up, then Seth will obviously do something different.

Rolls for if the insurgent emerges from behind the boulder within a minute:

Effective Missile Weapon Rifles: 21
Roll: 7
Margin of Success: 14 (6 hits)

Damage from hit 1: 26
Damage from hit 2: 20
Damage from hit 3: 16
Damage from hit 4: 31
Damage from hit 5: 20
Damage from hit 6: 26

Rolls for if Seth attempts to sneak up on the insurgent:

Effective Stealth: 14
Roll: 10
Margin of Success: 4

Effective  Missile Weapons Rifles: 16
Roll: 12
Margin of Success: 4 (3 hits)

Damage from hit 1: 17
Damage from hit 2: 21
Damage from hit 3: 21


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: Thanks Jello.  Still trying to get the hang of things.

IC:  Heather moved to a crouched position as she began to move forward some.  Before she took more than a step or two she glanced back behind her to see if the rest of the party were coming or not.  The movement of someone running caughter her eye.  Pausing for a moment Heather waited until Xero was able to catch up with her as motioned for him to get down some, unsure if the insurgents could see this far out or not.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2009)

Xero finally reaches Heather a little out of breath but fine. 

"O...Ok" he looks at heather, still panting, "Get me to a goddamned computer and cover me whilst I'm there. I'll be able to close off the electricity supply to certain quadrants and we'll have the advantage of darkness again. Is there a computer near here?"

Xero looks at his map, which isn't too much help. He turns to Heather, "Those eyes for anything other than looking sexy or are you able to find a computer in that complex."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 11, 2009)

The third enemy fires off a spray of rounds in your general direction, and begins running back to meet up with what you presume to be more enemies based on the sounds of their foot falls. His shots miss, but Seth's burst strikes home. He falls over, struggles to crawl for a bit before expiring.

Meanwhile, you can here at least a full squad of enemies taking up positions behind the two nearest buildings. You hear one speak, "Shiste, zey killed Gottfried."


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 12, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> The third enemy fires off a spray of rounds in your general direction, and begins running back to meet up with what you presume to be more enemies based on the sounds of their foot falls. His shots miss, but Seth's burst strikes home. He falls over, struggles to crawl for a bit before expiring.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can here at least a full squad of enemies taking up positions behind the two nearest buildings. You hear one speak, "Shiste, zey killed Gottfried."


Seth toggles the thermal vision mode on his sunglasses in the hope that the walls of the settlement buildings are thin enough to pick up heat signatures through, giving him a rough idea of the number of insurgents massing on the other side of the buildings.

Electronics Operation: 13
Roll: 8
Margin of Success: 5

Effective Observation: 14
Roll: 13
Margin of Success: 1


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 12, 2009)

The goggles... they do nothing :ho


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 12, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> The goggles... they do nothing :ho


*OOC: *I <3 Rainier Wolfcastle

*IC: *Seth uses this brief lull in the fighting to reload his weapon and attempt to better camouflage his position (the new group of enemies only know generally where he is, not specifically).

Effective Camouflage: 17
Roll: 5
Margin of Success: 12


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> The goggles... they do nothing :ho



((Simpsons...

Actually I think I might be needing help rolling for this fight. I have the holdout pistol and this other one I forgot the name of. ))


----------



## Mael (Mar 12, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> The goggles... they do nothing :ho



OOC: Jiminy Jillikers Radioactive Man!

IC: "Seth!  Are you ok?  I can't tell if these douchers are done shooting at me!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 14, 2009)

"These eyes do a lot of things..." Heather said with a slight chuckle then nods toward the settlement.  "Let's see if we can't get you a little closer..." she says as she moves closer in crouched position.

Stealth: 14
Roll: 9
Margain: 5

Camo: 13
Roll: 13
Margain: 0

OOC: See you when you get back Jello!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 30, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC: *I <3 Rainier Wolfcastle
> 
> *IC: *Seth uses this brief lull in the fighting to reload his weapon and attempt to better camouflage his position (the new group of enemies only know generally where he is, not specifically).
> 
> ...



You can tell you're decently concealed, given the light level, so you won't have to worry about getting picked off by some sharpshooter. The enemy are cautious, and you can tell they are loathe to get into firing range .

You can hear excited shouts in a number of different languages, and the foot falls of about half a dozen men shuffling about, but they're concealed by buildings, so you can't tell what they're doing.



Kunoichirule said:


> "These eyes do a lot of things..." Heather said with a slight chuckle then nods toward the settlement.  "Let's see if we can't get you a little closer..." she says as she moves closer in crouched position.
> 
> Stealth: 14
> Roll: 9
> ...



Well, you're still about 500 meters away, so moving forward at a crouch pace will take you a while to get there


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2009)

Xero watches Heather crouching as he walks beside her normally. "a...are...are you ok?" he asks. "lets try and get there a bit faster huh?"

HT:10
Roll : 6
mar: 4

Roll: 10
mar: 0


Roll: 9
Mar: 1


roll: 5
Mar: 5

HT: 10
roll: 13
mar: -3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

Tenia and the others make their way towards the calamity that is taking place not too far off. There's still ground to cover and they can't be sure what waits for them as they get closer to the danger. 

Because of the sounds, Tenia will stick close to the walls and try and stay out of sight of whatever is coming.


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 31, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> IC: "Seth!  Are you ok?  I can't tell if these douchers are done shooting at me!"


"Yeah, I'm fine, are you alright," Seth inquires, his voice shaking ever so slightly.


Jello Biafra said:


> You can tell you're decently concealed, given the light level, so you won't have to worry about getting picked off by some sharpshooter. The enemy are cautious, and you can tell they are loathe to get into firing range .
> 
> You can hear excited shouts in a number of different languages, and the foot falls of about half a dozen men shuffling about, but they're concealed by buildings, so you can't tell what they're doing.


"This is Seth, Declan and I are pinned down in the rear of the base.  We've dropped five insurgents, but it appears about half a dozen more are preparing to launch another assault on our position.  Any support would be appreciated," Seth tensely whispers over his radio.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather glares at Xero and jams the butt of her rifle in his gut.  “Get down before your shot…” she growls then stands up straighter and begins to move toward the town at a faster pace.  As she gets about 100meters out she crouches and stops at 50meters.  If Xero doesn’t crouch at the same time she does she will hit him again…harder.

“We are working on it boys…” Heather says quietly over the radio as they move.  (Before 100 meters)  “Dumb asses…hiding on that shelf…” she mumbles to herself after she turns the radio off.

At 50 meters she looks through her scope trying to judge the situation.


Camo 13
Roll 5
Margain 8

Stealth 14
Roll 14
Margain 0


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Despite Tenia's having bee a pirate, she is of little use in close combat and even when it comes to ranged combat she tends to try to avoid getting involve. 

She draws her gun but decides to conceal herself until the danger is more immediate. She might just get in the way at this point.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

Seth and Declan both here the enemy soldiers continuing to bark orders around in various languages and shuffle around as the rest of the team closes in.

50 meters from the settlement, Heather can see, looking down one of the longer streets, the enemy congregating near the research center. But her field of view is too narrow to determine much else. She can't see any soldiers waiting to meet them at this die of the settlement.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 8, 2009)

Xero nods at Heather, indicating to her to cover him should he need it. He wasn't great at sneaking about but would have to try. He pulls out his pistol and advances slowly, crouching around the edge towards a nearby building. He checks to see if they have a computer there.

Observation: iq-5 = 10
Roll: 7
Margin = 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

((I think I get this now)) 

Tenia readies her pistol and waits:

HT: 12

Gun skill with Hold Out Pistol: 8

Roll: 7

Margin: 1

She is going to try and fend off anyone that gets too close to her.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2009)

Declan tries his damnedest to get a peek amidst the enemy fire:

Effective Observation: 15
Roll: 5
Margin of Success: 1


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 13, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Xero nods at Heather, indicating to her to cover him should he need it. He wasn't great at sneaking about but would have to try. He pulls out his pistol and advances slowly, crouching around the edge towards a nearby building. He checks to see if they have a computer there.
> 
> Observation: iq-5 = 10
> Roll: 7
> Margin = 3



No computer terminals in sight, but in the dark, you do spot a data port that could patch into with your computer. Give me a roll against computer programing to patch into the network.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I think I get this now))
> 
> Tenia readies her pistol and waits:
> 
> ...



No targets in sight presently, but Tenia can hear the sounds of marching feet on the other side of the settlement.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Declan tries his damnedest to get a peek amidst the enemy fire:
> 
> Effective Observation: 15
> Roll: 5
> Margin of Success: 10



The enemy hasn't made it's move yet, but Declan does spot a small fire team of three men running across the way to take cover at another building across the way. You can tell they're preparing for their assault, as the one of the men has a light machine gun, and another is carrying ammunition belts.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Aug 29, 2009)

*back from hiatus post*


----------



## The Precentor (Aug 29, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> *back from hiatus post*


*OOC: *Huzzah!  So is WM coming back, because that kind of effects what I'm about to do next a fair amount?  If not, can we just assume that he told me that he saw the machine gun being carried into position before magically disappearing because I should probably try to do something about that before it cuts me to ribbons?


----------



## Mael (Aug 29, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *OOC: *Huzzah!  So is WM coming back, because that kind of effects what I'm about to do next a fair amount?  If not, can we just assume that he told me that he saw the machine gun being carried into position before magically disappearing because I should probably try to do something about that before it cuts me to ribbons?



OOC: Yeah I'm back...I'll get back to the format of these things while I'm at it.

IC: "Now's my chance to halt their advance."
Gun (Rifle): 16 (5 sec/more than 200m)
Roll: 6
Margin: 11

Roll: 13d
Damage: 50


----------



## The Precentor (Aug 29, 2009)

Seeing Declan peek out from behind cover and pop off a shot from his rifle, Seth will cautiously stick his head out too and attempt to see what Declan's shooting at.

Observation: 13
Roll: 9
Margin of Success: 4


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 29, 2009)

((Where's everyone on the map?))


----------



## The Precentor (Aug 29, 2009)

Diceman said:


> ((Where's everyone on the map?))


*OOC:*  To the best of my knowledge, WM and I are in the back of the outpost and are pinned down at the moment, but are keeping the enemy distracted.  Everyone else is somewhere in front of the outpost and are about to launch their assault.  Or at least everyone but the hacker and diplomat are, they may want to avoid charging in guns blazing with the rest.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Aug 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> OOC: Yeah I'm back...I'll get back to the format of these things while I'm at it.
> 
> IC: "Now's my chance to halt their advance."
> Gun (Rifle): 16 (5 sec/more than 200m)
> ...



You have barely enough time to get your shot off on the machine gun carrier. You can tell  he's aware that you're attempting to shoot him, because he awkwardly attempts to dodge out of the way.

However, he ducks his head right into the line of the shot. The heavy anti-material round strikes his military surplus helmet.

50 dmg - 37 (helmet 35, skull 2) DR = 13 dmg
13 * 2 (ammo is pi++) * 3 (cranial shot) = 78

His helmet flies off in spray of red, revealing his shattered skull. He collapses to the ground instantaneously.

His ammo carrying comrade quickly picks up the LMG and continues running for cover.



The Precentor said:


> Seeing Declan peek out from behind cover and pop off a shot from his rifle, Seth will cautiously stick his head out too and attempt to see what Declan's shooting at.
> 
> Observation: 13
> Roll: 9
> Margin of Success: 4



Seth sees Declan taking out a machine gun carrier. His buddy, however, picks up the LMG and moves to a sandbagged firing location and begins prepping the LMG.

Between five and six others (you're not sure which) find what ever firing positions they can about thirty meters from your position (between 1/4 and 3/4 cover).

One fires his assault rifle in suppressive fire at your position. One bullet whizzes past Seth's head and ricochets off the rocks behind you. (btw, are either of you wearing helmets? I forget)



Diceman said:


> ((Where's everyone on the map?))



Exactly where Precentor said they were


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 29, 2009)

Gordon sat impatiently in his powersuit.The lack of an AC and the whiskey he had beforehand caused him to sweat.Angrily,he said;"Come on!When are we going to do this thing?"
He raised his assault cannon,ready to level the buildings in front of him,or at least cause some big holes in it.He decided against it.Even though he wasn't in the military anymore,he wanted to consult his squadmates first.It was almost like he "cared" about them.
"Nah",he thought,"if I lose any of those morons,the board will have my ass."
He turned to the remainder of the group,"So,what now?"


----------



## The Precentor (Aug 29, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Seth sees Declan taking out a machine gun carrier. His buddy, however, picks up the LMG and moves to a sandbagged firing location and begins prepping the LMG.
> 
> Between five and six others (you're not sure which) find what ever firing positions they can about thirty meters from your position (between 1/4 and 3/4 cover).


*IC:*  "Fuck it, who wants to live forever," Seth mutters under his breath as he aims his underbarrel grenade launcher at the machine gun nest and fires off a high explosive round.
Missile Weapon Grenade Launcher:14+6 (aim action)
Roll: 12
Margin of Success: 8

Damage:  No idea how grenades work.

*OOC:*  I'm aiming for right behind the sand bag wall, which I should be able to do since I have an elevation advantage against the machine gun nest, so I'm hoping the blast will take out the gunner and the remaining crewman.


Jello Biafra said:


> One fires his assault rifle in suppressive fire at your position. One bullet whizzes past Seth's head and ricochets off the rocks behind you. (btw, are either of you wearing helmets? I forget)


*OOC: *Helmets were not included in the armor table you provided us with and no one specifically said they wanted a helmet.  In addition, the quick start rules we were issued didn't include hit location rules, so I assumed that we weren't worrying about head shots and thus specifically mentioned that Seth was wearing a cowboy hat .


----------



## Kuno (Aug 29, 2009)

Heather stays near Xero and watches around them.  Her sniper rifle at the ready.


Perception-12 
Roll-12
Marg-0

Camo-13
Roll-8
Marg-5

Stealth-14
Roll-8
Marg-6


((Please correct me if I am wrong...trying hard to remember things again.))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Aug 29, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> *IC:*  "Fuck it, who wants to live forever," Seth mutters under his breath as he aims his underbarrel grenade launcher at the machine gun nest and fires off a high explosive round.
> Missile Weapon Grenade Launcher:14+6 (aim action)
> Roll: 12
> Margin of Success: 8
> ...



Seth lobs the grenade perfectly behind the sandbags. Fragmentation grenades deal 8d cr ex 3d, (that means 8d of crushing damage linked with 3d of piercing damage)

*Spoiler*: __ 




8d cr ex 3d: 42 cr (high roller  ), 12 pi
Armor protects at half for cr damage
42 - 8 DR = 34 damage
Arms & legs unprotected. Damage halfed for pi damage
6 pi damage
Total 40 damage




The gunner and his belt carrier both get launched like rag dolls out from behind the sandbags (lol 1/3 gravity), and land in a bloody mess on the red sand. One of them rolls over and croaks immediately while the other lays their moaning, still alive but very badly injured (crit success on HT roll).

*OOC:* Well, I do know helmets come with the tac vests I outfitted you with from Ultratech. So if you want to retconn that you're wearing a helmet while in combat, by all means. I'd hate to have a random headshot ruin your day.


----------



## The Precentor (Aug 29, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> *OOC:* Well, I do know helmets come with the tac vests I outfitted you with from Ultratech. So if you want to retconn that you're wearing a helmet while in combat, by all means. I'd hate to have a random headshot ruin your day.


*OOC:* Seth is totally wearing a helmet then .


Diceman said:


> Gordon sat impatiently in his powersuit.The lack of an AC and the whiskey he had beforehand caused him to sweat.Angrily,he said;"Come on!When are we going to do this thing?"
> He raised his assault cannon,ready to level the buildings in front of him,or at least cause some big holes in it.He decided against it.Even though he wasn't in the military anymore,he wanted to consult his squadmates first.It was almost like he "cared" about them.
> "Nah",he thought,"if I lose any of those morons,the board will have my ass."
> He turned to the remainder of the group,"So,what now?"


*IC* *(Assuming I don't get shot)*: "Gordon, ya god damn psycho, things are getting a bit dicey over here, we could use your power armor right about now. We have between 5 and 10 enemies firing at us from improvised positions in the back of the town. At this point anything outside is likely to be hostile," Seth shouts into his radio over the sound of gunfire while attempting to relay his position and that of the enemies to Gordon electronically.
*OOC: *I'm assuming Gordon's power armor has some sort of connection to the net since we are in a settlement right now and at least some form of heads up display. Thus I am going to attempt to use my small personal computer to transmit to Gordon's power armor the targetting and tactical information from my sunglasses.

Computer Operations: 14
Roll: 17
Margin of Failure: 3

Well that probably means that I didn't send the information successfully, but at least I didn't fail by enough to relay my position to Gordon as an enemy position.


----------



## Mael (Aug 29, 2009)

IC: "Nice shot Seth you crazy asshole!  Let's check and see what else we got out there!"

Observation: 12
Roll: 2
Margin of Success: 7


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 31, 2009)

"Hmm,no Data?.Lets check if these guys have any jammers preventing that."
Electronic Operation (Electronic Warfare): 12
Roll: 8
Margin of success: 5
((Did I do it right?))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Aug 31, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "Hmm,no Data?.Lets check if these guys have any jammers preventing that."
> Electronic Operation (Electronic Warfare): 12
> Roll: 8
> Margin of success: 5
> ((Did I do it right?))



*margin of success was 4*

You detect no commjamming system, nor any other discernable form of electronic countermeasure.

*OOC:* Sorry, I didn't see Precentor's comments on trying to talk to you the hard way. I could've swore I remember telling you that you had all been given radios.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> IC: "Nice shot Seth you crazy asshole!  Let's check and see what else we got out there!"
> 
> Observation: 12
> Roll: 2
> Margin of Success: 7



Nine total enemies, taking cover behind small boulders, doors in buildings and crates strewn about.

One of them, in a seeming leadership position, shouts at you in English "We have you cut off and surrounded. Surrender and we will show you mercy". He speaks again in Chinese, badly accented as far as you can tell, and then once more in German, while his squad trains their rifles on you.



The Precentor said:


> *OOC:* Seth is totally wearing a helmet then .
> 
> *IC* *(Assuming I don't get shot)*: "Gordon, ya god damn psycho, things are getting a bit dicey over here, we could use your power armor right about now. We have between 5 and 10 enemies firing at us from improvised positions in the back of the town. At this point anything outside is likely to be hostile," Seth shouts into his radio over the sound of gunfire while attempting to relay his position and that of the enemies to Gordon electronically.
> *OOC: *I'm assuming Gordon's power armor has some sort of connection to the net since we are in a settlement right now and at least some form of heads up display. Thus I am going to attempt to use my small personal computer to transmit to Gordon's power armor the targetting and tactical information from my sunglasses.
> ...



Actually, that's a trivial roll, even if you wanted to do it the hard way like that (you do have radios of your own, provided by Blackwater and the military). That's a roll at at least +5, so you succeed, even if you want to do it the hardway.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 31, 2009)

((Does my battlesuit have a bonus for my observation skill?And what's my current Observation skill?))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Aug 31, 2009)

Diceman, your battlesuit 

Your character

You just roll straight Per, since you don't have Observation as a skill.

Your multispectral sensors allow you to ignore the range penalties (up to the first few miles) and most other visibility penalties (fog, dust, light obstructions).


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 31, 2009)

"Alright,lets check whats at the front gate.If I'l be rack up a big explosion,I'll relieve some pressure from the idiots inside"
Perception:13
Roll:5
Margin of success =8


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 1, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Actually, that's a trivial roll, even if you wanted to do it the hard way like that (you do have radios of your own, provided by Blackwater and the military). That's a roll at at least +5, so you succeed, even if you want to do it the hardway.


*OOC:  *I know we have radios as I was shouting instructions to Gordon over the radio .  However I also have hi-tech sunglasses that include a heads up display which can display targeting information, which you said I could link to my portable computer.  I was attempting to transmit the targeting data directly from my sunglasses/computer to Gordon's power armor, so that he knows exactly where the known enemies are and exactly where Declan and I are at.  Thus preventing him from having to acquire targets manually or from accidentally shooting Declan and I.  Although he should still roll his observation check since you never know what window could be secretly holding a guy with a RPG .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 1, 2009)

OOC:Actually I'm thinking about causing some ruckus at the front gate to draw some of their forces off and send the rest of the group to relieve you.I'm moving to a new place,and I won't have net for a couple of days,seemed like the best option to let you guys carry on without waiting for moi.
And I just noticed that I wrote down 12 instead of 13 for my EW skill


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 1, 2009)

Diceman said:


> OOC:Actually I'm thinking about causing some ruckus at the front gate to draw some of their forces off and send the rest of the group to relieve you.I'm moving to a new place,and I won't have net for a couple of days,seemed like the best option to let you guys carry on without waiting for moi.
> And I just noticed that I wrote down 12 instead of 13 for my EW skill


*OOC:*  Well try not to cause too much ruckus, we don't know where the civilians are yet and I'm pretty sure civilian deaths via power armor randomly firing into buildings is going to result in a substantially smaller paycheck XD.  Good luck with the move, I'll probably be doing likewise in a few weeks or months .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 1, 2009)

OOC:Meh,my character regards everyone in that compound a rebel.I don't think he'll care lol
Thanks,I'll have to wait a week before my mattress comes,but at least I'll have my own pad


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 1, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "Alright,lets check whats at the front gate.If I'l be rack up a big explosion,I'll relieve some pressure from the idiots inside"
> Perception:13
> Roll:5
> Margin of success =8



About fifty meters from you, you see a lone guard covering the front entrance, eyeing the dark night sky nervously. He hasn't spotted you yet.

With thermal mode, you can see that one of the reinforced concrete buildings is much hotter than the others, and is emitting a large plume of waste heat through a ventilation shaft. From your experience on Mars, it is likely the calling card of a large industrial scale hydrogen fuel cell that is powering part of the compound.

Which means that the building will also have hydrogen fuel tanks, which means the potential for a major explosion.

Beyond that about 100 meters further, you can see with nightvision or thermal at least a dozen troops in the main courtyard squaring off with the two you know to be Seth and Declan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I think I get this now))
> 
> Tenia readies her pistol and waits:
> 
> ...



((I think this might still apply)) 

Teina hangs back at her position and waits until someone is within range. She will try and remain out of sight but if forced will fire.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 1, 2009)

Xero looks at the data port and almost weeps with joy. 

"Finally! Finally on this goddamned stupid fucking planet a data port." He takes out his mini computer and plugs it in. He boots up and starts tapping away to try and connect.

"Come on, this is a piece of cake. Just forget that you are on Mars and you haven't had a wank in more than 12 hours. Oh damn that Heather....that's a fine piece of ass....I'll have to see if I can set up any cameras near her whilst she's changing....FOCUS!"

Computer programming: 17
Roll: 14
Margin: -3


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 1, 2009)

Gordon turns towards the rest of his Teammates,"Alright,I'm going to cause a ruckus here.You're gonna sneak in and relieve the idiots inside.Got it?"
He takes aim at the solitary guard with his minigun
Gunner (Machine Gun) (DX/Easy) 16 (2)
Roll: 5
Margin of Success: 11
Dunno how to calculate damage


----------



## Kuno (Sep 1, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather stays near Xero and watches around them.  Her sniper rifle at the ready.
> 
> 
> Perception-12
> ...



((We posted at the same time the other day.  I think you might have missed my post.))


----------



## Mael (Sep 1, 2009)

"Where in the name of God is our support?!?" Declan growls to himself.  He heard the ultimatum but certainly wasn't going to be stupid and accept it.  However...all weapons trained on him did make him think that Seth still had the ability to get some shots out while they all focused on Declan.


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 2, 2009)

*OOC:*  What's the general position and spacing of the 9-12 guys shooting at Declan and I?  Between night vision, thermal imaging, and muzzle flashes, I think that I could make all of them out without having to spend a turn making an Observation check.  If not, then just provide me with the position and spacing information for the guys that I can see.


----------

